# Krista 1-8 - by Samster (~BBW (multiple), Imagery, Eating, ~SWG)



## Observer (Jun 18, 2008)

_~BBW (multiple), Imagery, Eating, ~SWG_ &#8211; Performance reviews can precipitate more changes than are initially anticipated, as one bank branch discovers

*Krista
By Samster​*
*Prologue*

8am Monday morning and Veronica Vincent settled her tight, gym toned derriere down on her office chair. Sipping on her piping hot morning coffee she fired up her desktop computer, keyed in her password and waited for the system to load. It was slow and Veronica had plenty of time to think as the icons slowly popped up on the screen.

In her mid twenties she was an ambitious woman with a business degree and a first rate education. Fresh out of college she’d joined National Community Bank as a management trainee. Rapidly Veronica had progressed to Branch Manager but after that her career had slowed. Progress had ground to a halt the week before when her branch had received a below par audit report.

Still seething from the audit score she clicked on Outlook and hoped there were no other critical emails. The first email that popped up was from the Regional Manager, Courtney Powers, and was entitled &#8216;McKinney Branch’. Veronica ground her teeth; McKinney was a town located some thirty miles north of Dallas and had the top performing branch in the North Texas region.

Reading the email Veronica’s face lost some of its color.

&#8216;Hi Veronica

After our conversation about your branch audit I spoke to Krista Harris at the McKinney branch. As you know McKinney scored very highly and Krista is happy for you to spend this week shadowing her. Could you brief your Asst Mgr ASAP and get over there by 1 this afternoon?

Regards

Courtney’​
Typing in a response confirming her attendance Veronica thought of Krista Harris, who she considered to be a phoney, fake and overweight blonde bimbo with a boob job. The prospect of following her around for a week was both humiliating and painful.

Meanwhile, thirty miles to the north Krista Harris had yet to arrive in the office. She didn’t believe in getting there any earlier than ten minutes before nine. After all what was the point? So instead she was perched on a plump and larger than should be derriere working on a morning stack of pancakes and syrup. Opposite her husband Clint was similarly engaged while her two kids consumed their cornflakes and bananas along with a pop tart apiece.

“So are you taking’ the kids to school for me this mornin’ Clinty babe?” queried Krista.

“Yep”

“Thanks, &#8216;cause I’ve got my Monday morning meeting to do.”

“Uh-huh”

Clint didn’t really find his wife’s job as a Branch Manager particularly interesting. He worked as a fireman and couldn’t imagine sitting on his butt all day in front of a computer screen. Instead Clint much preferred working out, playing table tennis and occasionally rescuing a cat from a tree. But then while he brought home $50k, Krista was closer to $150k so he respected her efforts. If that meant playing &#8216;Mister Mom’ ever now and again he was just fine with that.

“I shouldn’t be eatin’ pancakes like this,” sighed Krista pensively, feeling some guilt over the high calorie breakfast but not really much. She was just sharing random access thoughts with her hubby.

“I’ll finish them for you,” Clint volunteered, suspecting full well what the response was going to be.

“No you don’t!” pouted Krista. The blonde babe loved to eat and couldn’t stand the prospect of heading off to work without a proper breakfast. It was a love of all things sugary and sweet that had progressed her figure from cheerleader to corporate chubby over the years.

So she finished the pancakes, syrup, and creamy morning coffee. Then she kissed her husband and daughters and headed to the garage. Hauling her short, soft figure up into the driver’s seat of her creamy white Cadillac SUV she turned the engine on, keyed the electric garage door to open and settled into her ten minute commute to the office.

*Chapter 1*

The employees of National Community Banks McKinney, Texas branch looked up as their manager Krista “Bada Bing” Harris wiggled her way into the Monday morning meeting. One glance at Krista and it was clear how the “Bada Bing” nickname had been coined.

“Hi guys,” chirped Krista, brushing a strand of golden blonde hair over her shoulder and taking a sip of her Starbucks frappuccino. Resting her plump haunches on the table she flashed her crystal white smile to the assemble group.

“Hi Krista,” mumbled the employees as a group.

Satisfied she’d at least gotten a response Krista took another sip of frappuccino and brushed yet more hair over her shoulder. 

“Last week I met with the Regional Manager and we got an awesome report in our audit.” Krista continued to beam her smile. “We scored eighty nine out of a hundred which makes us one of the top performing branches in the group.”

There was a murmur around the meeting room as satisfied smiles were exchanged. Taking another sip of her Starbucks Krista said in her honeyed Southern Belle drawl.

“You guys are the most awesome team ever.”

That drew more murmurs of approval around the room. For a brief moment Krista paused and waited for one of the staff to comment on her own managerial ability. No such comment was forthcoming so Krista decided to emphasise the point herself. It was something she believed in strongly.

“My management skills were also audited and I’m so proud to say I scored even higher than the branch.”

Krista paused and smiled. _“Somebody’s gotta ask what I scored…please somebody ask me…I wanna tell everybody what I scored…please…”_

Instead she got total silence. Brushing yet more hair over her shoulder Krista “Bada Bing” Harris felt her face redden. Clearly nobody cared about her score.

“I got ninety three,” snapped Krista with a pout, “which means I’m one of the top ten branch managers in the group.”

More silence. Eventually the branch’s Assistant Manger, Ashley Vaughn, chipped in.

“That’s soooo awesome Krista. You must be like the best branch manager ever.”

“Why thank you Ashley sweetie.”

Satisfied she’d at least got some praise Krista manoeuvred the straw to the bottom of her venti cup, then sucked, gulping down the chocolate cream from the bottom and moved onto the next issue.

“Because we got such an awesome audit I’ve got some exciting news for y’all…”

Now that did get the staff’s attention. Maybe there was actually more to the audit than feeding the bosses ego; possibly a nice, juicy bonus. With the room’s full attention for the first time Krista said:

“…we’re got Veronica Vincent, the manager of the Flower Mound branch, spending the week with us.”

“Awesome!” exclaimed Ashley.

“Yeah how exciting,” grunted a less than enthusiastic employee.

“Veronica’s stopping with us for a week to find out what makes us such an amazing branch and I want y’all to make her feel totally welcome the McKinney, Texas way.”

Around the meeting room everybody nodded. No doubt they had two days of Krista Harris in hyper mode making along with another manager watching over them.

“So is there a bonus for the branch score?” queried Janice, the branch’s senior administrator.

Krista bit her pink glossy lip. “Ummm….no”

“Did they give you a bonus?” 

Flashing her best smile Krista worked on a response. Truth was she’d received a very generous bonus and a five star vacation to the Bahamas. But it didn’t seem smart to tell everybody else that.

“I’d rather not talk about my compensation,” squirmed Krista.

That created a silence. It was well known that Krista Harris did very well for herself. Her home was in one of McKinney’s better sub-divisions, she drove a $1,000 a month SUV and spent a small fortune on facials, botox and trips to the beauty spa. 

But she also had a loveable side and was generous. Janice remembered when Krista loaned her a few thousand after a flood, Tina found the blonde manager very generous when her daughter got sick and Ashley positively idolized her boss. 

So nobody pushed Krista on her bonus. With a bright smile Krista tried to recover the situation just a little.

“As y’all know it’s my barbecue this weekend and I hope ya’all can come along.”

Around the room there were murmers of approval. Last years barbecue was noted for a seemingly endless supply of food and drink mixed with a ready supply of very hunky firemen. For the women of the McKinney branch it was an event not to be missed.

“We can’t wait!” rushed Ashley.

“Awesome.”

After a teleconference with the regional manager Krista had concluded a meeting with a key client before heading out to the Starbucks. Located in an upscale strip mall the National Community Bank was next door to a Starbucks. As a result creamy lattes and frappuccino had become a regularly indulged pleasure. Standing at the bar she beamed at the barista and said.

“Hi Natalie sugar, how are you?”

“I’m great”

“Awesome! I’ll have a…ummm…venti mint mocha frappuccino with chocolate whipped.”

“Coming right up.”

Handing over her Starbucks card Krista glanced at her reflection in the coffee shop window. She frowned for a moment. In her mid thirties with two kids the blonde bombshell had no doubt put on some weight &#8211; where her curves had once been firm they were now soft. Her hips had widened and her bubble butt had grown alarmingly big. Indeed as she’d gained weight Krista’s always generously proportioned caboose had been most affected; ballooning out into two Texas sized portions. 

_“Oh my I need to diet…”_

Krista’s gaze at her reflection was broken as the door opened and one of her staff walked in. 

“Ashley!” 

“Hi Krista” 

Aged twenty six Ashley Vaughn was know around the bank as “mini Krista”. She had shoulder length blonde hair, a pretty face and was what could be described as a “hottie.” In addition she was also the bosses pet. Whilst Krista was generally considered a fair boss she definitely favored Ashley. Maybe it was some magical “hottie” connection, maybe it was because they just got on but whatever the two were close.

Her blue eyes wide and an innocent expression across her face Ashley said.

“What you said in the morning meeting today was totally inspirational.”

“We all did an awesome job with the audit score.”

Ashley paused and twirled a lock of blonde hair between her fingers. Krista was sipping her frappuccino and motioning for her to sit in one of the corner seats. The branch manager and assistant manager held most of their confidential meetings in the Starbucks.

With Ashley sipping on her own frappuccino she sat herself down, crossed her legs and waited for her mentor to begin. Brushing a lock of blonde hair over her shoulder Krista began.

“I wanted to firstly that you for all your hard work over this audit Ashley babe.”

“It was fun,” chirped Ashley, soaking in the praise.

“Last week I met with Courtney about our audit score and she’s totally impressed,” Krista paused, glanced at her reflection and slurped her Starbucks. “But she did mention a problem area. Jackie Guerrero in customer service scored way lower than she should.”

Ashley nodded. 

“I’m going to have a word with her this afternoon and I’m going to buddy her up with you. You’ve got such an awesome attitude and she could learn.”

“I love staff development,” rushed Ashley enthusiastically.

“Ummm…I think she needs a whole load of development.”

“;..and a make-over.”

“Oh yeah, a serious make-over.”

As one the two managers glanced at their reflections in the window. Both were perfectly made up with glittering blonde hair, crystal white smiles and glossy lips - very different to the somewhat mousy looking Jackie.

“I think she got loads of potential,” continued Krista. “She just needs some attention.”

Ashley smiled. She’d gone to high school with Jackie Guerrero and the girl had been a loser then. While Ashley had been “Miss Popular” the same couldn’t have been said for Jackie. After high school Ashley had gone on to study at college whilst Jackie had drifted into a bank teller’s job. Now Ashley was building herself a good career while Jackie was struggling to hold down a job.

“I love helping those less fortunate,” cooed Ashley.

“Yeah…when you’ve got all the gifts we’ve got you have to help others too.”

“That’s totally true!”

“I better go now, but I’ll turn Jackie over to you after our meeting.”

Leaving Ashley sitting at the table, Krista wiggled her way back towards the bank. Stiletto pumps click clacked on the paving as she checked out her reflection in the store windows. Today, reasoned Krista, she was not only beautiful on the outside but on the inside too. 

_“Ashley really listens to what I say! I think she might see me as a role model or something…ummm…I suppose I am a good role model…maybe I could write self help books one day…”_

“Jackie can I have a quiet word,” chirped Krista as she wiggled her way across the main office “in private” pausing the branch manager added. 

Jackie sprang into action. Following into Krista’s office Jackie noted her bosses badonkadonk butt swaying back and forth. As she’d gained weight Krista’s suits had become tighter and tighter; today’s sexy little skirt was like a second skin. Looking closer Jackie could make out little girdle bulges as the material tensed and strained. _“Well I suppose with a butt that big she’s gotta wear one…”_

Sipping on her Starbucks, Krista was oblivious to the inspection her booty taming underwear was receiving. If she had she’d have blushed furiously and denied whatever Jackie thought she saw. Secretly it embarrassed Krista that she’d fattened up to the point where she really needed her lycra support to hold all those bulges and excesses in place. Without a few little lycra lies none of her work suits fit any more.

Entering her small office the beautiful blonde twirled on her heels and smiled; showing off her small double chin in the process.

“Thanks so much for taking the time to talk.”

Jackie nodded and sat herself down. Opposite Krista pooched her rear out and settled down in her chair. Glancing round the desk Jackie made a quick inventory. It was a tidy desk with a few bank forms and reports that she’d no doubt being working on. Holding prime place next to her computer monitor was a family portrait; Krista stood beaming at the camera with her husband, son and daughter. They looked a happy little family.

“As you know our branch passed its audit with flying colours,” began Krista. “But the auditors did raise…ummmm…concerns”

Looking away from the family portrait Jackie mumbled .“What concerns?”

Brushing another blonde strand over her shoulder Krista took another long, soothing slurp of Starbucks. She hated disciplining staff.

“Wwwwwweellllll, you scored real bad on your customer service skills which is somewhat worrisome seeing you’re our customer service executive here.”

“But…”

Krista raised a hand. There was no “if’s” and “buts” on a report prepared by head office. As a mere branch manager Krista had to do as she was told.

“I spoke to senior management about this and we agreed we need to put you under review &#8216;cause your score let down the whole branch. Everyone made an awesome effort Jackie and we need the same from you”

Sat opposite Jackie glared at her manager. With her peachy make-up, blonde hair and boob job Jackie in her own mind had long since placed Krista Harris into the bimbo category. But now the bimbo had put her under review and she could well lose her job in a month. That was something Jackie really couldn’t afford.

“Look, I’m sorry if I let the branch down Krista.”

That comment earned her a forced smile followed by another slurp of Starbucks.

“Senior management wanted me to move you over into a back office job but I think you’ve got so much amazing potential Jackie sweetie. You’re good looking and smart so you should be such an awesome member of my team.”

“Thanks Krista.”

“Don’t mention it sweetie,” chirped Kirsta, sucking out the chocolate whipped cream. “This is my favourite part!” 

Jackie blinked. “You have a favourite part of disciplinary meetings?”

“Noooo! My favourite part of a frappuccino. The chocolate whipped!”

“Oh.”

At that Jackie had to smile. Only Krista could manage to comment on her love for frappuccino half way through a disciplinary meeting. 

“Because of my approach to life,” continued Krista oblivious to her Starbuck faux pas, “I believe we should always give a second chance so I stuck my neck out for you and said we should keep your in your customer service job”

“Thanks.”

“But I really need for you to turn that frown of yours upside down. Soooo I’ve buddied ya up with Ashley and you both can work together for the next month. She has such a good attitude and you can learn loads from her,”

“Ummmm…”

Jackie wanted to protest. The prospect of spending a month working alongside her one time schoolmate Ashley Vaughn didn’t appeal in the slightest. But then she was hardly in a position to protest.

“You better head out now and go find Ashley. You guys should be such good friends. You’re both young and cute &#8211; I bet you have loads in common!”

Rising from her chair Jackie didn’t answer that. She seriously doubted she and Ashley had anything at all in common. She paused at the door of the small office as Krista said.

“Jackie sweetie, don’t let me down. I really did try for you with senior management.” Smiling ruefully Krista added, “but if my boss sees another bad review for you I won’t really have much say in what happens”

Jackie nodded. “I won’t let you down.”

Moments later the door to her office closed and Krista was alone. Rising from her chair she dropped the coffee cup into the trash can. Glancing down she sighed. It had landed atop her morning cup, a Hershey’s wrapper and two banana skins. 

Patting down her plumped up body Krista sighed. _ “Sheesh my girdle’s killin’ me…”_

(continued in post 4 of this thread)


----------



## Raider X (Jun 18, 2008)

Samster, after I paste and read your story, I'll let you know what I think and from what I can see now before I go to work and view the lovely ladies at work and walking in the department store, I'll let you know!


----------



## curvluver (Jun 18, 2008)

Great story so far!


----------



## Observer (Jun 23, 2008)

*Chapter 2*

At precisely 1pm Veronica Vincent stepped through the doors of the National Community Banks McKinney branch. Critically she looked round the branch. An elderly customer was hobbling across the floor with a blonde employee fawning over him. The old guys eyes were glued to the blondes chest. Two tellers were sat chatting with customers depositing cash. Overall the branch had a feel of laid back progress.

Striding over to the customer service desk Veronica fixed the frumpy looking girl sat doing nothing in her gaze.

What exactly are you doing? barked Veronica.

Suddenly awakened from her bored trance Jackie blinked and focused on the tall, slim woman in a smart pant suit. She was beautiful, strikingly so and somewhat intimidating for the comparatively ugly Jackie.

Ummm

Im here to see Krista Harris.

Jackie nodded. Can I take your name please.

Veronica Vincent. Manager of the Flower Mound branch.

Trying to smile as brightly as she could Jackie said.

Oooo! Krista mentioned you in our morning meeting. Youre here to learn how we did so good in our audit.

Veronicas eyes narrowed at that. Her bad audit score was an embarrassment and the last thing she wanted was a reputation damaged by it. Silly girls running round the McKinney branch gossiping about her wasnt going to help.

Dont be stupid. Go get her now and Ill be sure to mention your less than perky look. As her eyes narrowed Veronica added, Goodness your hairs freaky.

As Jackie stumbled away towards the managers office the super slim, gym toned Veronica shook her head. The girl had a big, wobbly butt. Mid twenties and shes already letting herself get fatwhat a total loser

Still reeling from the humiliation Jackie burst into the branch manager's office and gushed out, Krista its that woman from Flower Moundshe wants to see ya now and

Then she shut her mouth.

Sitting across from the boss was a large guy in a suit. Across his lap was a folder that contained detailed spreadsheets and figures. Krista had the banks Business Banking brochure in her hand and appeared to be in the middle of a sales pitch. Surprised by the intrusion both Krista and fat boy customer stopped mid sentence.

Ummmsorry, gulped Jackie.

Ever the ace salesperson, Krista was the first to recover. Flashing her crystal white smile she said, Hi Jackie come on in. This is Hank Hill from Hills AutoplexI bought my Escalade from himnow hes thinking of moving his account to us

Pleasure to meet you Mister Hill, recovered Jackie. One of Kristas golden rules was never interrupt a sales meeting. After a disciplinary in the morning shed just broken the rule. Krista was all smiles now but she knew the follow- up meeting would be different. On most things Krista Harris was a laid back boss until you screwed with her sales pitch.

Jackies our Customer Service Executive, purred Krista.

At that the considerable bulk of Hank Hill rose from his chair. In his early forties Hank was a former high school and college football star whod missed stardom in the NFL but built a career in business. He had a smile that had sold over a thousand cars and strong smell of expensive aftershave. Hank was older but, in Jackies opinion, was a good looking guy.

He reached his hand out.

Pleasure to meet you too Jackie, drawled Hank smoothly as the two shook hands.

Glancing over the guys thick shoulders Jackie checked out Krista. She didnt seem too mad. That smile was still there and she was now pointing to the extra chair.

Why dont you pull up a chair Jackie sweetie? I was just explaining to Hank here about the awesome in-branch customer service we offer. 

Krista paused and turned to Hank who was settling his 6ft4 bulk back down every branch has a dedicated customer service team and we love to learn about your business and what you need from us

So Jackie sat through the sales pitch. It was the first such pitch Jackie had sat through and it explained how so many customers came to expect far more than National Community Bank could deliver. On most points Krista exaggerated and made claims that were never going to be fulfilled. But it was convincing.

Every question Hank Hill fired back there was a slick, ready answer. Some twenty minutes later and Krista was booking a second meeting.

I understand you need to go back and talk it over so why dont we meet Thursday and well do lunch. 

With an eye to Hanks gut she added they do an awesome all you can eat at the China Palace

They sure do, chuckled Kurt.

Kurt was smart enough to know that was a shameless play to his obvious appetite but from the plumped up look of Krista Harris shed enjoyed the China Palace buffet a few times herself Whats more she was hot. 

As Hank always said meat is for the man, bone is for the dog. 

His wife hated the phrase but the meat loving Hank thought it apt. 

I love those King Prawns they do, rushed Jackie enthusiastically. 

Well heck, youll have to join us too then, responded Hank. 

_If the freaky lookin one comes along then no way will I be tempted to do somethin stupid with blondie_ reasoned the married Hank.

Smiling, Krista knew the deal was hers.

So well both meet you at twelve sharp on Thursday at the China Palace.

Its a datehey I love them beef strips they do too, continued Hank.

Awesome! When me and my husband go, enthused a now hungry Krista, we like always go for the Peanut Chicken

The business side of the meeting concluded and three people with big appetites enthused about the merits of the China Palace. By the time the meeting concluded all three were eagerly awaiting Thursdays meeting.

Meanwhile Veronica was less than impressed. Ten minutes had been spent cooling her heels before shed managed to tear the blonde with the bob cut away from the drooling old man. After mild protest from his part shed managed to establish the blonde was the branchs assistant manager.

So where exactly is Krista?

Ashleys blue eyes narrowed. Shed met Veronica Vincent once before on a training course and hadnt liked her then. Nothing she was doing at this point was changing that opinion.

Shes in a meeting.

I told her Id be here for one

Its an important meeting, snapped Ashley, making clear her perception of the bank branches's priorities. Shes trying to win the business of Hill's Autoplex. 

With a smug smile the assistant manager added I can understand why you would be so desperate to sit in her sales meeting but I bet shell let you into her next one.

Whats that supposed to mean?

Oh nothing. chirped Ashley. Follow me on through and Id be glad to treat you to a nice cup of coffee.

Twirling on her heels the assistant manager wiggled her way towards the back offices. Following on, Veronica had no doubt where that little dig was directed. Her poor audit score was clearly public knowledge. These silly little bimbos better not think they can play games with me or Ill show them

In the break room two plump middle aged women, Tina and Janice, were sitting chattering with mugs of coffee and box of Dunkin Donuts in the centre of the table. One was blonde, one was brunette and they were both licking icing from their greedy lips. 

Oooo Dunkin Donuts, squealed Ashley excitedly as she grabbed for the box.

One of the seated plumpers spun the box round and Ashley pulled out a chocolate coated treat. Moments later a first bite disappeared between her lips.

Do ya want one? mumbled Ashley as she munched away.

Of course not! Its like eating a calorie bomb.

Irritably Veronica watched as the two seated women each took another calorie bomb and Ashley finished hers. It was six months since shed last met Ashley and no doubt shed filled out some. Not a full on office chubby like the two seated piggies but sporting a pear shaped bubble butt and softening. In Veronicas head now was a good time for a little revenge after the audit dig.

Hey Ashley have you been putting some weight on? 

Mid=doughnut Ashleys jaw dropped. Instinctively she ran her hands down her widened hips. Over the past months Ashley knew her skirts, pants and jeans had got tighter as her figure had spread. Never in her life had she put weight on before. Veronicas words stung.

Ummmmm

Its all those doughnuts you know. 

Ashley felt her face redden and her skirt felt another inch or so tighter. Sat at the table Tina and Janice exchanged glances. If the slender, model like bitch in the pant suit was having a dig Ashleys weight then they were definitely next in line. Such proved to be the case.

You two ought to cut back too, noticing the two women squirming Veronica pressed on. Working in an office like this its so easy to let yourself get fat. I make sure my staff control what they eat

Neither Tine nor Janice answered that. In their late thirties both were carrying round a good deal of extra padding. Snacking and treats seemed to make the working day pass so much quicker.

You better be careful Ashley, continued Veronica. Keep eating like that and youll end up like these two chunks.

That created serious tension. Ashley was now beet red and the two seated plumpers felt fatter than they had in their entire life. Nobody wanted to cross the snaked toothed beauty for fear of another dig at their soft figures.

A click clack of stiletto heels followed by the sugary smell of perfume broke the tension as Krista Harris entered the break room.

Awesome!! gushed Krista Dunkin Donuts. Have yall left me the vanilla ones?

Krista didnt give anybody chance to answer that. Her soft, freshly manicured hands had already scooped up her favourite vanilla donut and taken a bite. For a moment she closed her big brown eyes and savoured the sugar rush. All her life Krista had had a seriously sweet tooth and she loved to eat.

Moments later she opened her eyes and smiled at Veronica.

Hi Veronica, ya gotta have a donutits the Henderson branch tradition. We all love Dunkin Donuts

Pushing the box across the table the branch manager waited for the newcomer to take a donut. From the look on the plump blonde Barbie dolls face it really was part of the branch tradition. Veronica thought of her diet, thought of the gym and then thought about Kristas status in the group. A bad word from her really wouldnt look good.

Yeah Veronica its like tradition, chipped in Ashley. Why dont ya like have two and be part of the team?

Ummm

Just go easy on the vanilla ones!

Dutifully Veronica took two donuts and took a bite. They tasted surprisingly good. By the time shed followed on into the managers office both donuts had gone and Veronica felt guilty but soothed. Ill just have to do another fifteen minutes in the gym

Sittting in the branch managers office Veronica felt embarrassed. Being sent to shadow another branch manager felt like senior management were telling her she just wasnt good enough. They thought Krista Harris, with her low cut tops, too tight suits and fat ass, was a better manager. That hurt Veronicas pride.

Shifting her tightly girdled haunches in her office chair Krista flashed her smile and began.

I love your nails

Veronica blinked. Excuse me?

Your nails, chirped Krista, peering across the desk at Veronica. Thats an awesome French manicure!

Thanks

Spreading her own fingers Krista continued as if her nails were the most exciting subject ever.

I always go for candy pink. It kinda works with my look I think

It does agreed Veronica. 

Pink was definitely Krista Harris colour. Checking out those long, pink acrylic nails Veronica also noticed the diamond wedding ring. Obviously she was Mrs. Krista Harris.

Moving away from nails Krista turned grudgingly to business. 

I spoke to Courtney and she said she wanted you to shadow me for a week, which I think is kind of exciting.

Errr

Its sort of like a vacation to you probably, but hopefully I can teach you something.

Swallowing her pride Veronica said Im keen to learn whatever I can.

Fixing the young manager sat opposite with her big brown eyes Krista smiled and said Thats such an awesome attitude Veronica sweetie. I think a good attitudes soooo important in our job cause it can get totally boring. I think you just gotta try to make the job fun otherwise I swear Id go stir crazy.

Veronica raised an eyebrow. No doubt the job was boring but shed never heard another manager actually come out and say say it. But it was true. Nine hours a day dealing with mundane, repetitive issues with the same staff and customers. It wasnt the business career the highly educated Veronica had dreamed of.

I did media and communication at college, continued Krista, and I wanted some really exciting career like I guess you do. But I kind of suppose I wasnt smart enough so here I am. 

Puzzled Veronica didnt quite know how to respond. Clearly she did have something in common with Krista Harris.

But you know, chirped Krista, I take home like $100k, so I suppose it worked out okay.

That got Veronicas attention. $100k was more than double her take-home and they were at the same level in the bank.

You take home $100k?

More than that. purred Krista with a smile.

At that Veronica looked at the blonde Barbie sat opposite different. Her first judgement had been to label Krista as some air headed bimbo but on that salary she obviously knew something. With dollar signs in her eyes Veronica asked.

How the heck do you make that much?

Brushing blonde hair over a plump tanned shoulder Krista leaned closer  she loved talking about money and she could see the dollar signs in the young managers eyes. It was a look Krista understood.

I make sure my branch always hits all the targets. We hit all targets on sales, customer service and compliance. So I always get a huge bonus cause my basic salary is the same as yours

Okay, but how?

Im like totally focused on those three things, explained business Barbie, but I dont let my staff or customers know. They think Im just havin fun.

Were under so much pressure with those targets, sighed Veronica Id just love to see senior management hit all three

Yeah,,,but dont let your staff and customers know youre sweating it. Just chill and have fun! Besides Ive got my four rules

What four rules?

Resting back in her chair Krista patted her lyrca compacted tummy and thought about her earlier meeting. After all the talk about Chinese food she fancied a long lunch at the China Palace. 

You going to buy me lunch?

Heck, you tell me how to take home $100k Ill buy you lunch for a month

Awesome! Well go to China Palace.

So whilst they worked through a plateful of Chinese food Krista Harris explained her four management rules. None would have been found in a business school textbook but Veronica decided to watch with interest. 

Krista Bada Bing may have been busty, blonde and brassy but she sure wasnt dumb.


----------



## Observer (Jun 29, 2008)

*Chapter 3 *

Shopping at the mall was one of Kristas favorite activities. Tuesday lunchtime and she was indulging herself at the McKinney Mall. Casually she wiggled her way past the stores, checking out what was on sale and mentally getting her life in order. 

Everybody has a place they go to think and for Krista it was the mall. Shopping was effectively her second religion so she figured the mall was the place to go and be at peace.

Flicking through Abercombie & Fitchs sale she thought about her two kids; Hunter and Megan. Both were cute kids and with all the craziness she saw on the news Krista worried about them. Nothing really to worry about but like any parent Krista fretted. Then there was her husband Clint.

She loved him but had long since accepted what she felt was his innate laziness. Working as a fireman in a quiet suburb he had more time off work than Krista could imagine. Most fireman took the off time as an opportunity to work a second job but Clint just took it easy. With Kristas hefty salary the couple could afford it but he frustrated her by not fully redeeming the time as her background mandated. . 

_All that time off and he still hasnt renovated the yard and the second bedroom and _she would typically lament to herself.

Walking out of Abercombie & Fitch she headed towards the food court. Drifting towards the Carls Jr outlet her appetite once again got the better of her diet plans. All through her life this had been the case. Even back at high school the cute little cheerleader had loved to eat. Her mom had nicknamed her squirrel as she stored cookies in her bedroom and had a natural ability to find the sweetest treats in the kitchen.

Sure enough, as the years rolled on the once slender little cheerleader had spread out. In her thirties she still turned heads but was definitely on the overweight side of hot.

Hi! said Krista at the front of the line Ill have theummmthe Famous Star with Cheese Meal.

What drink?

Coke.

Moments later money was exchanged and Krista balanced her tray of burger, fries and coke over towards the food court table. Threading round the occupied tables her big brown eyes rested on a familiar face sat two tables along. 

_Awesome! My project_ she thought. It was seldom that her analytical mind wasnt bringing some goal-oriented thought into subjection. 

Hey Jackie! chirped Krista mind if I sit with ya?

Ummsure.

Truth was Jackie could have done without her boss sitting opposite her at lunch. Shed headed to the mall to escape National Community Bank. Now she had Krista for however long it took to eat a tray full of Carls Jr. Dunking her own McDonalds fries in ketchup Jackie sat and waited for her ever perky boss to start her chattering.

She didnt have to wait long. What she did say, however, surprised the brooding Jackie.

Jackie sweetie, if ya wantin a quiet lunch on ya own just say and Ill go sit someplace else.

Ummmerrrrwhat do you wanna do? stammered Jackie.

Krista smiled and took a bite of her burger.

I wanna hang out here with you, she said as she took another bite, sipped on her coke and continued

Ya know its like I hardly know ya and I like to know stuff about my team. So we should get to know each other.

What do ya wanna know? returned Jackie. 

Jackie was shy and Krista intimidated her. With her long blonde hair, boob job, bright smile and outgoing personality she was just the kind of hottie whod hassled ugly Jackie at high school. So shed kept her distance.

Okay queried Krista with a mouthful of fries what I really want to know is why ya always hide that pretty face of yours.

What?

Cos youve got such awesome skin tone and bone structure, continued Krista.

She confidently sat running a finger through her blonde extensions. Youve got such a pretty face Jackie sweetie but ya hair is just soummmwrong for ya

Looking up, Jackie checked her bosses face out. Was she serious? Was she mocking her? From her expression Krista was simply enjoying her burger and waiting for a response. Nobody had ever called ugly Jackie pretty before; even in the context of knocking her hair it was a rare compliment. 

Ya should go see the gal who does my hair. She could sort ya a sexy little bob and I think that would sorta suit ya bone structure, continued Krista.

Reaching across the table the table Krista ran her long candy pink finger nails round Jackies face. No doubt it was a pretty face. Just a little work she knew would achieve such amazing results. And changing that Krista knew would go a long way towards fixing the downmark on the audit.

Yeah a bob would look awesome on ya

Jackie gulped. You really think Ive got a pretty face?

Uh-huh

A short silence followed as the two women worked through their lunches. Both had an appetite and had plumper than they should figures to show for it. Nervously Jackie broached another subject that worried her.

I really could do with losing some weight too, sighed Jackie as she took a final bite of her Big Mac.

Kristas mouth was full of her own cheeseburger so it took a minute to answer. Eventually after gulping another mouthful down she laughed.

Thats_ soooo _funny Jackie sweetie! Ya are just like me; sitting eatin a burger worryin about ya weight

Ive put loads on 

What we need to do is hit the mall after work sometime. Loads of guys love a little meat; ya just gotta know how to work it. Well sort ya hair out and get ya showin off those sexy Latina curves and ya J-Lo bootytheres an awesome sale on at Abercombie and Fitch!

ErrrIm kinda broke right now

Krista shrugged. Im not! 

With a mischievous smile and a wink she added Ya should see my bonus after the audit score. So I can lend ya some.

Ill think about it.

Sure, give me a holler this afternoon if ya want. I love shoppin and itd be fun! Cant do tonight though cos my lazy husbands supposed to be fixin the second bedroom so Ill be chasin his ass.

Whats your husband called?

Clint. I love him but lord knows hes slow at getting things done sometimes

So the two sat chattering away through lunch; they started on Kirstas husband, then Jackies ex-boyfriend and finished on Jackies pet cat. Jackie desperately wanted to ask about meeting at the mall but she was nervous. Any attention to her appearance, particularly by a babe of Krista Bada Bing Harris standard, created all kinds of insecurities. 

That hesitancy was about to be swept aside by the Veronica Vincent effect.

---------------

Back at the branch Ashley Vaughn was dashing around trying to cope with the lunchtime rush. She and Krista alternated lunchtime management responsibilities each day so that the inevitable rush was covered. With Krista at the mall Ashley was in charge.

Hey Ashley theres a monster line, shouted Tina as she ran round after another senior struggling to operate the ATM. Can ya cover for me cos Im sortin out the ATM..

Sure

Rushing round to the front desk Ashley plopped her plump behind down on the chair, fixed her best customer service smile across her face and dealt with the next customer in line. Cashing cheques, reading out bank balances and dealing with general customer queries the line slowly worked down. 

Veronica wasnt impressed. I cant believe youre an assistant manager and you work as a teller.

Its busy snapped Ashley, who was pragmatic rather than filled with her rank and importance when it came to serving customers. If ya want to help pull up a stool

Id sure appreciate it shouted a bulky guy standing next in line.

Veronica ignored him. She didnt get a business degree from the University of Texas to work as a bank teller. So she twirled round on her heels and stormed away. The guy standing in line rolled his eyes.

Who the heck does she think she is? President of the bank or somethin?

Ashley smiled. I think shed like to be.

Heading across the branch Veronicas dark eyes rested on the bulky figure of Jackie Guerrero returning from her lunch. Around the branch Jackie seemed to be the resident loser and that made her an easy target. Veronica was never one to miss such a target.

What time do you call this? 

Ummm

Cant you see its busy? Get that fat ass of yours into gear and help out the other clerks.

But

Veronica arched her back, placed her hands on her hips and glared. The fat girl was squirming and somehow it made Veronica feel better. She didnt really know why but making somebody else feel worse eased those nagging insecurities.

If you want my advice youll sort that hair out too. I bet half the customers you serve are scared off and you look like a total freak.

There was a moments silence. In the background customers chatted and there was the general murmur of a busy branch. ATMs dispensed cash, clerks answered questions but Jackie heard none of it. Veronica Vincent was tall, slim and pretty and ugly Jackie desperately wanted the floor to swallow her up; anything to get her out of that critical gaze.

The Texas standoff was broken by a familiar voice.

Get out of my branch! snapped Krista with authority.

Both Jackie and Veronica turned. The blonde babe was stood in the most aggressive pose possible for a 5ft4 office Barbie doll. Her big brown eyes were narrowed and it was clear she meant business.

But Krista I didnt do stammered Jackie.

Not you Jackie. 

Krista paused and pointed a long pink finger nail at Veronica I want you out. Take an hour break and Ill meet ya at the Starbucks.

Veronica gulped. Shed been busted. I didnt mean

What you said was mean and cruel and this aint high school. Just get out and well talk later.

By now everybody in the branch was looking. The customers watched in interest and the staff watched in awe. Rumor had it Krista Harris wasnt a good person to screw with and this proved the rumor.

You cant talk to me like this, snapped Veronica.

Listen sugar, replied Krista icily, youre in my branch and I talk like I want. We can have this conversation here in front of everyone or in private. Your call?

Veronica glanced round the branch. From the expressions around her she didnt have any friends. Tina and Janice were biting their lips trying not to laugh. Ashley was smirking and Jackie had a confused smile. No friends at all. So like the bully she was Veronica folded.

Ill see you at the Starbucks at three, she snapped before storming for the door, but Im calling Courtney about this.

The silence continued until the door closed. Then as if a play button had been pressed the branch burst back into life. Taking a breath Krista glanced round, her eyes resting on Jackie.

Thanks Krista whispered Jackie.

No sweatnow run along and help out getting that line down.

Sureohummmyou still good to meet at the mall some time?

Awesome! Let me know whens good for ya darling.

Wiggling back across the branch Krista soaked in the admiring glances from customers and staff alike before heading into the safety of her office. Settling herself down in her office chair she sighed. Veronica Vincent reminded her so much of herself ten years back. _Maybe Ive got two projects now_

----------------------- 

Sitting in the Starbucks with a black filter coffee Veronica brooded. Overall her life sucked. She was single, her job was boring, going nowhere and barely paid enough to cover all the debt shed built up. Whats more she didnt seem to be very good at it; no doubt her own staff hated her just like the McKinney staff did. In her mid twenties Veronica felt life was passing her by. 

Taking another sip of her coffee she watched as the door to the bank branch opened and Krista Harris appeared. Veronica gulped; in a short space of time shed gone from viewing the blonde as a dumb bimbo to being afraid. Nobody had stood her down as Krista had before and a few bad words from Krista could cause all kinds of trouble with the banks senior management.

So Veronica forced a smile as Krista wiggled into the coffee shop, placed her order and headed over to the table. Above and beyond all else Veronica needed to keep her job.

Before Krista had chance to speak Veronica said quickly.

Im sorry about that Krista.

Slurping on her latest frappucino the blonde in the too tight skirt suit rolled her eyes.

No youre not, chirped Krista. Youre just scared of what Im gonna report back to Courtney.

Wide eyed Veronica gasped. Have you spoken to her?

_Nooooo_ drawled Krista but I should. She wants a full report at the end of the week and what ya said to Jackie was cruel. Remember rule number two; never be a bitch.

I wasnt

Krista cut her off. It was time for a little self help lecture. As somebody who had saved herself Krista loved imparting her wisdom. Not only did it make her feel warm and fuzzy inside but, if folks listened, it helped others.

Ya were bein a bitch and believe me sugar I know all about being a bitch. I used to be like the total queen bitch.

Raising an eyebrow Veronica waited. No doubt blondie was going to elaborate.

Back at high school I was like THE total hottie cheerleader and I used to say mean stuff all the time. Then I went to college and did the same. When I first started workin here I was the same too.

So what made you change? 

Oooo so you dont think Im a bitch now?

Youve got a side to you, sighed Veronica. The public dressing down had been humiliating.

You aint seen nothin sugar! Back in the day Id have ripped that stupid wig off ya head and hurled it out the door and you wouldnt have never shown ya face in my branch again.

Krista flashed an evil smile that had once terrorised a high school as she slurped on her Starbucks. Opposite Veronica looked like a deer caught in the headlights. She did wear a wig and blondie had just told her how obvious it was. Every single insecurity pang jolted through her.

I could yank it off, throw it over to Jackie and she could put it in the vault. Then I could call Courtney and she could see you with your mousy real hair.

Im glad you didnt, stammered Veronica. That was her horror scenario. After that shed have quit her job and moved out of state.

Of course ya are, purred Krista, the evil smile gone. Nobody likes been made fun of. You wanna hear the story about what changed me?

Ergo on.

Krista took another slurp of Starbucks and began to tell one of her favourite stories.

Years back my husband Clint took me out to buy a puppy. We got there and there were all these cute little Labrador puppies and I couldnt choose cos they were all so cute. But there was this one little, kinda ugly one at the back. All the other puppies were mean to him and the guy at the shop said hed have to be put down cos nobody wanted him.

Veronica tried to look interested. How could somebody manage to talk about puppies in what should be a serious management meeting?

So I just had to have him, continued Krista. We called him Oscar and hes the most awesome dog ever. But it got me thinking.

Really?

Yeah, people are like the puppy too. If I hadnt cared for him hed be dead now.

Ummmm

So it changed my way of lookin at things. When I see somebody less fortunate I try and help out and its totally improved my life and job. Now Im one of the top ten branch managers in the branch bank, all cos I think about and value people.  

Leaning in closer Krista whispered, I think Im the best.

So your suggesting I go buy an ugly puppy?

Oscars not ugly! snapped Krista Hes the most awesome dog ever. My kids love him.

Sorry, didnt mean to insult your dog

Krista sighed. This girl really didnt get it.

Just be nice to people and youll do so well. Youre smart and good lookin so you should be doin so much better. Krista paused, slurped on her Starbucks and rose from the snug table. 

Now I want ya to take the afternoon off. Think about things and then come back tomorrow and say sorry to Jackie and anyone else you upsetlike Tina and Janice

You know about that?

YeahI know everything that happens in my branch. They told me

Oh

Do all that and well have an awesome week!

What if I dont do it?

The evil smile returned. If you dont do it youll find out I can be a bitch like ya never imagined

At that Krista tugged on the hem of her skirt, twirled on her heels and headed for the door. Her heels echoed across the Starbucks and Veronica watched the departing guru. Never in her life had she met somebody as smug, self satisfied and downright perky as Krista Harris. At some level it was both annoying and contagious. 

Watching Krista disappear back into the bank Veronica ordered another coffee and thought about her life. It definitely sucked. 

------------------

8pm and Krista lay gasping for breath in a pool of sweat on the floor of the Active8 gym. Down each plump cheek beads of sweat ran like rivers, her brown eyes were closed and manicured hands gripped her tummy. At that moment she wished shed skipped the burger at the mall. 

Get your fat ass up! snarled Vickie Wooton, her personal trainer.

Vick I think Im gonna barf.

I said get your lazy ass back up, Krista Harris.

There was a low groan from the blonde on the floor. Vickie glanced at the clock on the wall. The hour was almost up. Three nights a week Vickie worked as the corporate hotties personal trainer. Kristas instructions were that one of those three nights she worked her until she dropped. The personal trainer was always happy to do that. That evening shed hauled Kristas soft figure through a formidable circuit training plan. 

You did good Krista, said Vickie, the drill sergeant tone to her voice stopping and a hand held out lets get you up and showered

Krista grunted, took hold of the hand and hauled herself up. Staggering back across the gym the tubby blonde tried to keep up with her trainer.

How many frappucinos did you have today? 

Ummmthree I think Krista paused for breath, and a burger at the mall.

Patting her client soft middle Vickie laughed. Cut all that crap out Id have you back to your cheerleader weight real quick.

Krista brushed a strand of sweat soaked blonde hair across her shoulder.

UmmmmI enjoy em too much

Whateverjust go easy on the junk

Uh-huh

Vickie smiled as the blonde disappeared into the changing rooms. She liked Krista Harris. Not just to look at, although Krista was definitely easy on the eye, but she had a good attitude. Most of her soft, plump blonde clients barely did a proper workout. Krista was different; she actually did a heck of a workout. Resisting the temptation to follow on into the locker room Vickie turned back for her office.

Man I bet she gives that husband of hers a workout in bed toolucky guy


----------



## Observer (Jul 14, 2008)

*Chapter 4*

Jackie nervously followed a step behind her beautiful blonde boss into the Galleria mall. For a short blonde in a too tight skirt Krista Harris could wiggle at quite a pace; Jackie found herself struggling to keep up.

“Hey, wait up Krista.”

“Nope…you speed up. We need to get you sorted in time for the Hank Hill meeting.”

Jackie gulped. “Where are we headin?”

“One of my favourite stores…American Booty!”

“Why are we goin’ there?”

“To get that butt of yours in check and fix you up with a girdle.”

Jackie gasped. “I don’t need a girdle!”

The wiggle stopped and Krista spun round on her heels. It was time for a little girl talk.

“Jackie sweetie, you did ask me to sort out ya look…didn’t you?”

“Ummm…”

Krista smiled soothingly and took hold of her young followers arm. “Lots of professional women wear them…”

“Oh. So, do you?”

Glancing round nervously Krista ran her hands down her opulent, and tightly squeezed curves. She debated her answer. Truth was yes, but it wasn’t something she liked to broadcast. That her bombshell curves were the product of a little lycra support was something she preferred not to acknowledge, at least not now. Her face flushed and she decided to go for the middle ground.

“I ain’t gonna tell ya about my underwear. This is about you, not me, okay?”

Jackie nodded and smiled. “Okay.”

Stepping into the upmarket women’s boutique Krista wiggled purposefully past the racks of lacy thongs, bra’s and towards the more formidable control garments. As her weight had climbed the corporate chubby had become increasingly familiar with this section. At first she’d been embarrassed; sneaking in when she thought the store was empty. Now she just accepted it and made her choice.

“Ummm…lets see,” mused Krista, glancing over her shoulder at Jackie and sizing her up.

There was real potential there. No doubt the Latina had some extra meat on her but she also had that naturally curvaceous figure that supported the padding. All she needed was a little firming up.

“I think some good ol’ Spanx Power Panties are gonna work great for ya.”

Jackie took a deep breath and eyed the spandex lycra package her boss was holding up. No doubt they were going to be a squeeze. Then she saw the price tag.

“Krista, I don’t have $60”

“Like I said sweetie, I’ll loan it and you can pay me back when you start earnin’ commission for awesome customer service reports.”

Taking the Spanx Jackie puzzled. Somehow it just didn’t feel right.

“I’m not some charity case.”

Krista never missed a beat. The smile was back on her face, she began in her most honeyed Southern drawl.

“I know that. I think you a really sweet girl who needs a break and a friend. I’m just tryin’ to give ya that…”

Standing across from her boss Jackie glared at blondie; that speech was just the sort of thing she heard from the picture perfect talking heads on TV. The kind of people who preached and patronised without ever having a clue what it was like to be in need of a break and a friend. It made her blood boil.

“Do you have any idea how patronising you are?”

Blondie blinked, the smile faded just slightly. Her husband told her the same thing. “I’m smug and self satisfied too.” 

“That’s for sure!” snarled Jackie before grabbing the Spanx package and storming for the changing rooms. For all the patronising lectures, smug smiles and self satisfied gazes there was a charm about Krista Harris.

“Hey Jackie,” drawled Krista, “do ya really think that about me?”

Jackie laughed. “You’re as kooky as they come!”

With that she disappeared into the changing room. Outside Krista smiled; her project was coming out of her shell. There was a confident, smart and funny Jackie Guerrero hidden behind the mousy exterior. 

_“I really should write self help books…”_ she thought.

- - - - - - -

Thirty miles north along the interstate Hank Hill stood looking out over Hills Autoplex. All around him the lot was full of new and used SUV’s, trucks and cars. A giant flag fluttered in the Texas wind and cars streamed past on the highway. 

In a slowing economy times were tough but he was still making money. He took a sip of his morning coffee and grunted to himself._ “Always do.”_

Turning round to the showroom he watched the early morning activity. It was quiet. Always was on a Wednesday morning. But it would busy up. With the sale he was advertising the autoplex had been busy.

Strolling round a waxed, polished and heavily discounted Suburban he gulped down the remainder of the coffee and thought ahead to lunch. More accurately he thought about Krista Harris.

_“Dang it she’s hot.” _

Hank loved his blondes. His wife was big, blonde and busty and so had all his other women. And there had been many - both before and after marriage. It was like the old Hank Williams Jr song he reflected to himself.

_“I like women I’ve never had”_

- - - - -

Heading back across the mall a trimmer and firmer Jackie Guerrero couldn’t help noticing some of the glances her tightly squeezed posterior was receiving. A guy in a doctor’s coat had gawked shamelessly and another cute guy in a suit was definitely following on a few steps behind. Glancing behind Jackie noted it wasn’t just Krista’s ass he was checking out. All the attention almost made the discomfort worth it.

“How do you get through a day in one of these?” whispered Jackie.

“Trust me; ya kinda get used to it.”

“So you do wear one!”

“It’s a secret us…ummm….big girls have, okay?”

“Cool!”

“Beats dietin’ anyways.”

“I don’t think I could diet,” sighed Jackie.

“Oooo shall we get a Starbucks?”

“Awesome!”

The two plumper than they should be hotties headed over to the stall and placed their order. Frappucino’s in hand they both took a slurp and headed back out into the mall.

“Now we’re gonna sort out some nice hair for ya,” began Krista, anxious to move onto phase two. “Now I ain’t bein’ dishonest with ya, its gonna take some work there but the gal who does my hair can sort us a real sexy wig.”

“A wig!” shouted Jackie loud enough to draw glances.

“Uh-huh…wigs are such an awesome way to try a new style. Me and Clint went to this wedding last month. I had this amazing Crowning Gloria wig. It was soooo funny cos everybody was sayin’ how stunning my hair was and Clint was laughing every time.”

“Did anyone guess?”

“I don’t think so and I looked stunning on all the wedding photos. I’ll show ya one of the pictures when we get back to the office.”

Jackie smiled. She’d established Clint was Kooky Krista’s husband and from the twinkle in her eye the two were close. 

“Are you wearing a wig now?”

“Nooo…although it’s mostly extensions,” chirped Krista, brushing her hair over her shoulders.

“Jeeze, is anything about you real?”

Blondie answered that question in her head. There were her hair extensions, the teeth bleaching, boob job after her second child, the girdle and waist clincher, botox, chemical skin peels, spray tan and endless facial creams. Truth was very little was natural about Krista “Bada Bing” Harris. So she flashed her smile and said.

“Well it’s all real and…ummm…attached to me.”

“So will that make the wig real on me?”

“Sure…now let’s go make you blonde. After all ya know what they say &#8211; blondes have waaaaaaay more fun!”

- - - - -

Sitting in the China Palace Hank Hill sipped on his glass of mineral water and watched the parking lot. Wincing slightly he massaged his knee; an old injury just wouldn’t quit. Every time the jabbing pain was a reminder of an NFL career that just never quite happened. The great frustration was the injury had nothing to do with action on the field. Instead it had far more to do with alcohol, a pick-up truck and an unexpected bend on a rural road.

_“Gol dang drunk drivin’…”_

That thought was interrupted by his cell phone. The fallen football star looked down at the caller ID; suddenly the pain in his knee faded. 

“Howdy Debra darling,’”

“Hank, where the world are you?”

“I’m about to go into a meetin.’”

“We was supposed to be meetin’ for dinner and I’m sitting here waitin’ for ya!” 

Suddenly the pain in his knee started again. He’d clean forgotten about dinner at the mall. All he’d been thinking about was Krista “Bada Bing” Harris and forgot about the woman he already had. 

“I know, and dang it honey I’m sorry. But this is real important, sort of the kind of meetin’ I just can’t miss. A real opportunity.”

“Who ya meetin’?”

“Ummm…a guy from Anderson Construction lookin’ to buy a fleet of pick-ups. Big money deal so you know how it is…”

“Yeah Hank I know how it is,” snapped Debbie. “I’ve been married to you long enough to know just how it is. Only thing I’m wonderin’ is she blonde or brunette?” 

Debbie paused. “Stupid question, she’s blonde! You know what I’m gonna do?”

The knee really was hurting now. Debra Hill angry was a powerful force.

“What?”

“I’m gonna hit Nieman Markus with that new credit card ya gave me an’ buy just what I want and you better keep ya pants zipped up!”

“Hey Debs hold up…”

Then the line went dead. “Ah jeeze…” 

Frantically Hank keyed his wife’s number into the cell phone. His fingers were too big for the buttons but eventually he got there.

“Umm…hey Debra darlin’ just go easy will you? Remember we got Danny’s college fees to pay end of the month and…ummm…just think of our son here.”

- - - -

“Krista I’m not sure about this,” whispered Jackie as they blasted along the overtaking land of Highway 75. 

Nervously she glanced again in the mirror. She was blonde now with long flowing locks. Her Latino roots had been honoured to a degree with some black streaks but for the first time in her life Jackie Guerrero definitely looked like a “girly girl”. Part of her was terrified but part was excited by her new look.

“You look awesome,” gushed Krsita, glancing over at her creation “all the guys were checkin’ ya out at the mall. Besides, its loads of fun dressin’ up ain’t it?”

Jackie smiled and nodded. It had been nice to get the glances at the mall. In fact guys had followed her every move. It was amazing, reflected Jackie, what a girdle and a make-over could do for a girl.

“I suppose.”

“Aw all us girls love the attention,” chirped Krista. “Makes a sales pitch easier too.”

“Oh?”

“Trust me sweetie…Hank Hill’s gonna be eating out of our hands.”

“Cool…do I get some commission.”

Brushing a blonde strand over her shoulder Krista frowned; she liked to keep the commission to herself.

“I was just gonna write nice things in ya review so you get to keep you job.”

“Oh yeah…thanks”

“Don’t mention it sweetie.” With a wink Krista added, “of course, if we land Hills Autoplex I might just forget what ya make-over cost.”

“Awesome!”

Jackie smiled at herself as she uttered the word “awesome”. Maybe when you start looking hot you naturally start saying stuff like that. Suddenly everything just becomes “totally awesome”.

As if on cue Krista said: “Ya know what’s totally awesome, Jackie?” 

“What?”

“You don’t just look hot but you’ve got a really beautiful smile. What I’m saying is, is if you smile the whole world’s gonna smile back at you so you gotta find the things that make you smile and just have fun”

Jackie rolled her eyes. “You really are as kooky as they come. Cliches and everything.”

“Oh yeah, but I love it,” she smiled. “My friends call me Kooky Krista.”

“Can I call you Kooky Krista?”

“Sure, you’re my friend…now lets make sure we land Hank Hill cos he’s a big fish”

- - - - -

Hank Hill’s jaw almost hit the table when his eyes rested on the two blondes entering the China Palace. Suddenly his throbbing knee and credit card happy wife were forgotten. Hank was like a deer caught in headlights as his eyes flickered from one corporate hottie to the other. 

Krista Harris was just how he remembered. The big blonde had shoehorned her spectacular curves into another business suit and looked as hot as they come. Golden blonde hair crowned a beautiful, heavily made up slightly chubby face. Bitterly Hank also noticed the diamond ring on her finger was still there. It was a shining, glittering beacon that screamed already taken.

But it was the young Latina blonde stood next to the sexy bank manager that was sending Hank totally stir crazy. She was vaguely familiar but Hank couldn’t quite place her. Like Krista she too had long blonde hair, only in the sexy senorita’s case she also had brown streaks mixing with the blonde. Her figure was curvy yet firm and her face almost angelically beautiful. 

She was enticing; the shy smile mixed with the brassy hair and bombastic figure. Like she was smokin’ hot but not quite yet sure of it. 

_“Heck as you get older darlin’ there’s lots a guys gonna let you know that your smokin’ hot like jalapeño…”_ he thought to himself.

“Howdy there,” boomed Hank as he planted a kiss on both women’s lips. Normally his meetings started with a hand shake but Hank couldn’t resist a kiss. 

“Fantastic to meet you again Hank,” beamed Krista as she settled herself down. “And its so good of ya to see us both again.”

“Always a pleasure, it truly is,” drawled Hank before glancing over at the Latina babe, “although I don’t think we’ve met before.”

“Oh you have, this is Jackie Guerrero. I introduced you both at the bank. She’s our Customer Service Executive.”

Hank blinked and remembered the freaky looking girl back at the branch. _“Man two days makes a difference…”_

“Well pardon me miss, you just look kinda different.”

“I had my hair done,” smiled Jackie.

“That’s for dang sure and I’d like to shake the hand of the gal what did it for you. Gotta say this big ol car dealer appreciates the efforts. I bet you been stoppin’ traffic all over town”

“Thank you so much,” blushed Jackie.

Krista flashed a smile over to Jackie and turned the conversation to business.

“I hope you had chance to read the information I emailed across Hank,” she purred. “And I really do think Community Bank can help move your business forward”

Hank nodded. “You sure can move it upwards.”

Krista laughed, then winked and said. “Don’t be naughty Hank. We’re both married. How is Danny by the way? Didn’t he go to Texas Tech?”

“Yeah, same as me.”

“Oooo is that Danny Hill?” chipped in Jackie “I used to watch him play football”

“Sure is.”

Jackie smiled. She remembered Danny Hill for sure. He’d always been a few years younger than her but the boy had been seriously fine. What’s more he’d been North McKinney High’s star quarterback and more than one Friday night Jackie had sat watching him throw a ball round the football field. He’d always looked particularly good in his football uniform.

“Although he’s back home this weekend.” continued Hank, an idea popping into his head. “Maybe you should give him a call. He’s been dating some pot smokin’ bimbo over in Lubbock and she ain’t no good for him. So I figure a nice gal with a career would do him some good.””

“Awesome!” rushed Krista.

“Ummm…”

“Give me your cell number after we’re done and he’ll give you a call.” drawled Han. “Heck he’d be a fool not to and believe me my son ain’t nobody’s fool. I brought the kid up right.”

The conversation then moved into the more bland discussion of business bank accounts. Whilst they consumed plate full’s of Chinese food Krista explained the service Community Bank offered. Hank didn’t listen that much. He focused on the second button down on Krista’s top. It had popped open and he had a glimpse of her black lace bra. It was a push up type and he figured with boobs that big she needed the support. Every time she spoke he got a good look at that lace and a glimpse of those huge jugs. Heck, he could even make out the tan line.

Eventually he stopped ogling the bank manager’s tits and cut to the chase.

“There’s an old sayin’ in business my daddy taught me that I subscribe to. He said money talks and bull walks.”

Krista paused and brushed strands of golden blonde over her hair. “Hank, what I’ve been sayin’ isn’t bull.”

“Sure it is. I’m sure y’all offer good service and believe me I’d rather deal with you two babes when I go to the bank that the guys at Citi Bank but I need me a deal.”

After speaking Hank rested back in his seat and waited. Jackie watched to see how her boss was going to deal with this. It was the crunch point in the sales pitch. At that moment Jackie was happy she wasn’t the boss and could just sit and watch.

Fixing Hank with her beautiful chocolate brown eyes Krista responded. 

“Hank, as I stated in my email we can offer the same credit facilities as Citi Bank but beyond that we don’t negotiate on price. You said all my service talk was bull but it isn’t. I truly believe service is what makes our bank special and I’d love the opportunity to prove that to you.”

Krista paused and waited for Hank to interrupt with an objection. He didn’t so she continued.

“It’s like what you said when I bought my Escalade off ya. I know I pay $50 more a month but I know if somethin’ goes wrong I’ve got you and your awesome team to look after me. Same goes with our product.”

Another long silence. All around them the restaurant bustled but Hank and Krista simply sat staring at each other. It was a game of chicken. Could he break her and get a last minute deal? From the look of pure confidence probably not.

“So if I have a problem,” drawled Hank, “which I often do. I don’t get some dumb ass call centre in India. I get you or Jackie here?”

“Absolutely.” nodded Krista. 

“We’re totally committed to first class customer service,” added Jackie, remembering a line she’d heard on a training course.

Hank sighed and thought. He admired the pitch. It took ball’s, or ovaries in this case, to sit there and hold your ground. Most salespeople got into a price game but Krista hadn’t. Instead she’d built up trust and rapport then used it to avoid the barter game. Lesser salespeople couldn’t do that.

“Ever want a job selling cars?”

“You couldn’t afford me,” chirped Krista.

He laughed; that was probably true. His top guys made $100k &#8211; from the credit report he’d run he knew Krista Harris made more than that.

“You got a deal. Bring the forms on over on Friday and I’ll ink &#8216;em.”

Krista flashed him her most picture perfect smile. “Thank you so much Hank. I can’t wait to work with ya!”

“Same here.”

- - - - -

Riding back to the branch Krista and Jackie were jubilant. Hills Autoplex was a big deal and another success for the McKinney branch. Driving along Krista had switched the Cadillac’s CD to AC/DC’s &#8216;You Shook Me All Night Long’ and sat singing along to her old college time favourite. 

Next to her Jackie was beaming. So far her day had been amazing. She looked stunning, had made a friend in Krista and possibly one of the hottest guys she’d ever seen was going to give her a call. 

Excitedly she asked, “What do I do if Danny calls?”

Krista stopped singing along for a moment. “Go on a date with him of course!”

“But…”

“Hey, if I wasn’t married I’d go on a date with that hunk.”

Jackie laughed. From the look on her face Krista meant what she said there.

“But Krista, he’s only like nineteen and you’re like…”

An eyebrow raised Krista snapped. “You sayin’ I’m old?”

“Umm…no…but…”

Stopping for a red light blondie bit her lip and imagined a night out with Danny Hill. It was totally out of the question, of course, but a nice little fantasy. A “time out” from real life with Clint, her kids and the dog. Just like her college days hanging out at the bars, dancing with her girlfriends, flirting with the frat boys and indulging her wild side.

“I could go out cougaring with him,” mused Krista. “I could enjoy teaching that boy a thing or two.”

“Well fortunately,” giggled Jackie, “you’re married and I’m gonna go on a date with him.”

“Yeah and I’m jealous. You gotta tell me all what ya get up to. All the details” 

“Will do!”

(continued in post 8 of this thread)


----------



## Lardibutts (Jul 14, 2008)

Samster said:


> "I really should write self help books she thought.


Don'tcha just love the writing?


----------



## Observer (Jul 28, 2008)

*Chapter 5*

“Hello Miss Vincent this is Ed Miller from the American Credit Trust. I’m calling once again about overdue mortgage payments. Please contact my office immediately as my patience is coming to an end and I shall have to foreclose. I urge you to return this call”

Locked inside the ladies' restroom Veronica gulped and deleted the message. It was the third such message left on her cell phone. With ever mounting debts Veronica was starting to feel the pressure. She knew something was going to have to give soon.

Checking out her reflection in the mirror her eyes darted to her hair; or more accurately her wig. It was still in place. Every day Veronica was conscious of her hair but after Krista Harris’ revelation the previous day she was paranoid. If her headpiece had been that obvious for Krista then surely others must have noticed? It was likely, she felt, that just Krista was the only one confident enough to comments.

Still gazing at her reflection Veronica thought about the staff at her own branch. Nobody had ever said anything to her, but then her staff said very little. Maybe they were all snickering and laughing behind her back.

_“Boy its windy today!”

“Oh yeah! Did you see Veronica in the parking lot? That wig nearly blew clean off”

“Man I’d love to have seen that…”_

Veronica could imagine the conversations. Constantly they kept replaying over and over in her head. That was in between dodging the messages on her cell phone.

Closing her eyes Veronica took a deep breath. The pressure really, truly was on. Then her cell phone rang again. Veronica keyed it straight to answer phone. Moments later she listened.

“Hi this is Alexis Brinkley from MBNA Mastercard. I want to talk to you about the missed payments on your card. Call me ASAP or I will have to pass this onto our collections department. Have a great day!”

Veronica gulped. That was one of five maxed out credit cards and not the worst. Alexis Brinkley was far from the hard nosed collections department, she was just some chirpy bimbo sat somewhere in a call centre. Her messages were very different from those of Robert Gant of Texas National Credit.

“Drat!” snapped Veronica to herself once more “I’m a mobile debt mountain! What am I gonna do?”

The mobile debt mountain never got to answer that. Her wig and debt related woe was broken by a knock on the restroom door.

“Are you done in there?” squealed Tina, “cos I really need to pee”

Veronica rolled her eyes and unbolted the door. Squeezing past, Tina flashed an embarrassed smile.

“I’ve been drinking iced tea all morning.”

The door closed behind the clearly desperate Tina and Veronica headed back out into the branch. She entered the main foyer, almost tripping into the tall, elderly man in a white “Boss Hogg” suit hobbling across the bank.

“Hey there young lady, where’s your manager?” barked the elderly man.

“I’m a manager.”

Boss Hogg paused and squinted, eying Veronica Vincent up and down. This young whipper snapper wasn’t the manager. Not that he was complaining; she was a nice piece of ass but not quite the bombastic Krista Harris.

“No you ain’t,” he rasped. “Manager here’s got blonde hair, big fake tits and a big butt. Not all scrawny like you…now let me tell you young lady I like a gal with a big butt. Cain’t get em big enough for me.”

Veronica smiled smugly. “That would be Krista Harris you're after then?”

“She fit that description?”

“Sure does.”

“I’ll go wait for her in reception,” barked Boss Hogg as he hobbled towards the reception area.

Veronica rolled her eyes and watchd him hobble along. Dealing with such customers was part of the job of a branch manager. “I wonder if he tells Krista he likes her big butt? Probably”

That thought was interrupted by the arrival of the branch's busty blonde manager.

“Hey Veronica!” gushed Krisa “What do ya reckon to Jackie’s new look? Don’t she look totally awesome?”

Veronica’s heart almost burst clean out of her chest as she eyed the heavily made-over Jackie. 

_“Oh tikes, she’s wearing a wig!!”_. That was all Veronica could think about as she saw that crowning her pretty face was a long blonde and brown streaked wig. The effect was spectacular but the mere attention to a wig made Veronica want to get the girl away from her quickly. One thing Veronica NEVER discussed was wigs.

“She looks very nice,” snapped Veronica. “But there’s a customer waiting for you in reception. Old guy in a white suit…”

“Mister Teale,” groaned Krista. “OK, I’ll go deal with him. I swear if he comments on my butt again I’m gonna slap him.”

Raising an eyebrow Krista turned to Veronica. “Do you think my butt’s that big?”

“Ummm…lets say that from my brief conversation with old man Teale I can see why he likes you.”

Krista frowned, puzzling over what had been said. Reaching behind she ran her hands around her big butt. 

“Whatever…he better keep his hands to himself this time!”

As blondie wiggled away across the bank Jackie nervously waited for a cutting remark from Veronica. None was forthcoming. Instead Veronica simply eyeds the formerly ugly duckling up and down before heading back to her corner. She didn’t want Jackie suspecting she wasn’t the only wiggy beauty in the office.

Jackie was only alone for a moment before Ashley shouted from across the office.

“Holly cow, is that you Jackie? You look totally amazing!”

“Yeah its me!”

“Wow”

“Krista gave me a make-over”

“Awesome!”

“Oh yeah”

After the initial excitement of the newly glamorous Jackie the McKinney branch settled down into the mundane hum of another working day. Customers came and went, Krista eventually dispatched the “big butt” loving Mister Teale and then shifted her attentions to Veronica. Following the success of landing Hills Autoplex she figured it was time to share a little more wisdom with the struggling branch manager.

“…one thing I always focus so much on is sales. I go to all the sales courses we get and it helps so much on targets. I never see you at them?”

“That’s because I focus on the management side,” snapped Veronica.

“Oh…but you gotta remember the sales brings the money in and its loads of fun too…”

Veronica stood nodding and smiling as Krista began to discuss her sales technique. On the basis of her figures it was no doubt an effective technique. But Veronica’s head was still spinning. She was looking over the branch at Jackie and Ashley who were sat laughing and giggling together. Every so often they glanced over at her and giggled a little more. Although she couldn’t hear them Veronica’s paranoid mind began to hear a conversation that wasn’t actually happening.

_“…your wig is totally amazing Jackie” gushed Ashley Vaughn as she snacked on a donut and drank her coffee, “not like that crappy thing that Veronica wears”

“Oooo I’ll have one of those too,” returned Jackie, grabbing a sugary treat before adding “you think Veronica wears a wig?”

“Of course she does! I was talking to Tina about it and its soooo obvious. Like she was talking to a customer, ran her finger through her hair and the whole thing moved,”

“You’re kidding, right?”

Ashley laughed. “Nooo it was soooo funny, even the customer noticed. You could see him kinda lookin’ watchin’ it move and Tina was hysterical”

Jackie laughed too. “Oh boy! You’ll never guess she told me I had freaky hair yesterday. She was sooo mean to me but all the time she’s wearing a wig. What a total liar!”

“Yeah. I mean what kinda freak gives jip over your hair when she’s wearin a totally obvious wig? I mean she might be bald or somethin’”

The two girls laughed. In her short time at the McKinney branch Veronica Vincent had managed to offend both. An opportunity to laugh and giggle at the haughty Ms Vincent’s expense was most welcome. It somehow made her stinging assaults on their own figure flaws a lot easier to swallow.

“You think Veronica’s bald?” queried Jackie.

“Maybe…could be I suppose. There was that girl at high school who was…”

“Natasha Kaplinski”

“Yeah that’s her. I remember cos she had to get changed separate and stuff. She tried to keep that she was as bald as a cue ball secret but we all knew…”

Jackie paused and thought. “You’d think if Veronica was bald she’d get a better wig?”

“I suppose” shrugged Ashley “hey I’m gonna get another donut!”

“Ooo me too!”​_
Bringing Veronica back to reality the cell phone in her jacket pocket burst into life. She gulped. It was her personal cell, not her work cell. Considering she didn’t have a friend who was likely to be calling her it could only be bad news. 

Pausing mid sentence Krista said: “Take the call if ya want sweetie, I’ll go get us a coffee”

Twirling on her heels the plump blonde branch manager wiggled over towards the break room and Veronica reached for her cell phone. She held the small Motorola headset up and looking at the caller ID. It was a withheld number. That couldn’t be good news. So Veronica pressed the red button. For a moment the phone was silent. Moments later it rang back into life. This time Veronica pressed the green button and picked up the voicemail. She was greeted by a familiar voice.

“This is Robert Grant of Texas National Credit. I’ve tried to contact you with no success. A colleague of mine will visit your residence and issue a court order. We will then physically reclaim our assets”

Veronica gulped. That sounded REALLY bad.

Stood alone in the middle of the branch something snapped inside Veronica Vincent. Inside her head she was still replaying the horrors of the Jackie/ Ashley psuedo-conversation mixed in with the efforts of Texas National Credit to re-claim their assets. It was all too much.

Acting on pure instinct Veronica sprinted for the door. She needed to get away; quite where she didn’t know. But she did know she needed out. Moments later she was sat in the convertible Mercedes that Texas National Credit wanted to re-possess and gunned the gas.

“Hey where’s Veronica gone?” queried Krista as she returned with two coffee mugs.

“She ran out,” explained Ashley.

“Like just ran out?” 

“Yeah and just drove off.”

Krista rolled her eyes and looked out at the parking lot. The bay that had previously occupied the Mercedes was definitely empty. She handed Veronica’s mug over to her assistant manager and took a sip of her coffee. 

“Any reason?”

“She just bailed.”

Shaking her head Krista sighed. Without a doubt Veronica was a strange one. 

“I’ve gotta write a report on her this afternoon for head office,” mused Krista, “and I think Courtney’s gonna fire her.”

Ashley took a sip of her own creamy coffee and turned up her nose. She was a sweet girl and didn’t like the idea of anybody losing their job. Even after the stinging comments about her own weight she didn’t like to see anybody lose their job.

“I think she’s got some issues” whispered Ashley.

“U-huh…that’s for sure”

Pausing Ashley debated whether to tell her boss, mentor and friend what she knew. It was against company policy but after the comments the previous day she’d done a little research on the snake tongued Ms Vincent. In doing so she knew all about Veronica’s debt mountain.

“Ummm…I think your gonna be mad at me Krista but I checked Veronica’s credit file.”

There was a moments silence as Krista debated a response. Doing that was completely against procedure and could land Ashley in hot water. 

“Why did you do something stupid like that? You could get a disciplinary ya know?”

“Because…umm…because she said some mean things about my weight and I was pissed. But she’s totally up to her neck in debt…”

“What did she say about your weight?” snapped Krista.

“Ummm…just that I’ve put some on.”

Krista finished her coffee and glanced down at Ashley. No doubt her friend was starting to gain just like Krista herself had at her age. Back then the formerly trim cheerleader had been terrified of those comments. She gone home, replayed them in her head and cried. Now she was more comfortable with her weight but back then her spreading waist line had been a major concern in life.

“You ain’t givin’ me any good reasons to cover for her.” 

“I suppose…I just sort of thought she’s stressed and that’s why she’s such a bitch…”

Krista shrugged.

“I think she’s a bitch cos she’s a bitch. I ain’t riskin’ my reputation on her”

The two women stood in silence for a moment. Both glanced out to the parking lot once more. Veronica’s parking bay had now been filled by an aging Buick. Shoppers were walking around the strip mall. There was no sign of Veronica Vincent.

“Veronica’s your staff development project,” chipped in Ashley. “I reckon you should cover for her.”

“Like hadel I will!”

Spinning back round on her heels Krista headed back for her office. Lowering her hefty posterior down into her leather chair she puzzled what to do. In her hesart she was more merciful than her bark indicated. Her report could wait another day. Maybe there was a good reason for Veronica’s disappearance? Or maybe not. 

With a sigh she keyed Veronica’s name into the staff database and pulled up her cell phone number. Placing the desk phone to her ear she punched in the digits, careful not to damage her precariously long pink nails, and waited. After five rings she bounced to voicemail.

“Hi Veronica this is Krista. Please give me a call ASAP to let me know where ya are. If ya don’t want to call into the branch call my cell which is 07550 991 491”

Replacing the headset Krista sigh and then turned back to her work. Veronica Vincent had until close of business that day to save her job. After that she was in the hands of Courtney Power at head office. 

(Continued in post 10 of this thread)


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow i really liked this story. It is very engaging and I can totally see it in script form for a mtv movie or something, like Legally Blond.


----------



## Observer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Chapter 6*

At 8pm watching Alvin and the Chipmunks at the Cinemark, Krista Harris munched on her popcorn and tried to stay awake. Sitting next to the bored mom her two kids, Hunter and Megan, watched enthralled as the cartoon unfolded on the giant theatre screen. 

Another sweet popcorn disappeared between her lips as Krista shifted her weight in the seat.

The plump blonde was uncomfortable in her jeans. On the way to the cinema the family had called at Pizza Hut and overindulged on pizza and the salad bar. Mixed in with the popcorn, her belly had popped out between her top and the waist band on her jeans. Overall she was stuffed and could feel the waistband of her Old Navy jeans digging in.

Glancing round she checked. Nobody was looking. Satisfied everybody was either focused on the screen or their cell phone Krista reached down and popped the button open. She sighed with contentment as her belly bulged out and got some space to breath. Placing a hand on her warm soft paunch Krista sighed; it felt stuffed full and satisfied. Overall she liked the feeling. In fact she liked it a lot.

_“No wonder I’m fat” _mused Krista to herself. “_I like to eat waaay too much.”_

Satisfied, she popped another popcorn into her mouth, took a slurp of her Pepsi, glanced over at her kids and tried to focus on Alvin and the Chipmunks. Krista smiled.

*******

Twenty miles north at a truck stop just off Highway 75 Veronica Vincent finally punched the numbers into her cell phone. She held the headset to her ear and listened to the ring tone. Around her big rig trucks pulled out onto the highway and cars blasted past; north towards Oklahoma and south towards Dallas. 

Part of Veronica was tempted to just head north away from all her debts and troubles. But the smart part knew she wouldn’t last. Before long the credit cards would be cut off and she’d be penniless. She’d be unable to get a real job because that would alert the credit companies to her location. For a girl with a business degree, working some minimum wage cash in hand job just wasn’t an option she liked contemplating. 

Running north wasn’t going to give her a full head of hair either. Long ago Veronica had worked out that nothing she could do would get her that.

So she sat in the leather seats of her leased Mercedes and waited for the phone to pick-up. 

“Hi this is Krista.”

Veronica gulped. She could hear noise in the background; it sounded like a cinema. 

“Krista its Veronica, can we talk?”

“I’m watchin’ a movie with my kids” whispered an irritated Krista “I’ve been tryin’ to get hold of ya all day. Where are ya?”

Veronica paused. “I’m at a truckstop on I-75”

“Oh…ummmmm…why?”
 
“I needed some space” wailed a tearful Veronica.

Krista rolled her big brown eyes. She was sat in a movie theatre watching some cartoon chipmunks with a woman who was supposed to be a manager crying to her on the phone. Tugging on her blonde extensions Krista whispered into her phone.

“I’m watchin’ Alvin and the Chipmunks with Hunter and Megan…why didn’t ya answer my calls all day? I called ya like five times”

There was no answer. Alvin squeaked in the background and Krista continued to tug on her hair. It was late and she was with her family. She didn’t want to talk about work with Veronica Vincent. Instead she wanted to kick back, eat her popcorn and hang out with her kids. Not deal with human resources problems from Community Bank.

“I don’t have time for this now cos Hunter and Megan are gonna ask me loads about Chipmunks on the ride home and I’ve hardly watched em”

“Krista this is serious!”

“I know it is sweetie” soothed Krista “but now ain’t the time. Lets meet at eight sharp in the Starbucks and have nice morning latte.”

What Veronica said next wasn’t planned; it just flowed out. 

“I need to talk to somebody Krista and you’re all I’ve got. I don’t know what I’m gonna do…”

“I’ve got an eight year old son and a six year old daughter and we’re watchin’ a movie.” returned Krista. “I can’t just leave em with all these bad people ya hear about around.”

Veronica paused. Even in her desperate state she understood leaving an eight year old and a six year old alone in a theatre wasn’t a good a idea.

“What about meeting later?”

“Clint’s workin’ nights…but I suppose we could meet at my place as long as ya don’t freak the kids out.”

“Thanks Krista!”

Blondie sighed; she had a long night ahead. Instead of a husband free night, kicking back on the sofa and watching whatever she wanted on TV she had Veronica Vincent and her issues. Not exactly relaxing.

“I guess we’ll be about an hour. I live at 4508 Sunnyhill Drive in North McKinney. It’s the Stonebridge Ranch subdivision”

“See you at nine then!”

Then the line went dead.

“Awesome,” muttered Krista as she turned back to Alvin and the Chipmunks. “Totally frickin’ awesome.”

==========

Veronica arrived early at 4508 Sunnyhill Drive and sat waiting. Texas in summer at 9pm is hot so she remained inside the Mercedes with the aircon rolling. The home was part of the mass suburban sprawl that was McKinney, Texas. All along Sunnyhill Drive identical four bedroom family homes lined the street. Most had baseball hoops over the double garage, new SUV’s or mini-vans in then drive, several had flags flying in the garden and the odd resident walked past with the family dog. 

4508 was identical to the houses around it. The grass was perfectly mowed, the house itself was new and the lights were off. There were tokens of originality in an ornate bench in the front garden and a customer made water feature. It reminded Veronica of her parent’s home down in Houston. A place she hadn’t visited since Christmas.

Her depressed mind was slowly turning to that neglected relationship when the cream coloured Cadillac SUV pulled into the driveway. Krista was home. Fingers nervously tapping on the steering wheel Veronica watched as the plump blonde lowered herself from the driver’s door followed by two small children. Krista waved and walked over to Veronica.

Out of work she’d lost her smart suit and favoured a pair of jeans and t-shirt. She’d also lost whatever it was she used to control her extra curves. A tanned paunch was jutting out and Krista Harris looked every bit the chubby little mommy she was.

“Hey Veronica.”

Veronica killed the motor, opened the door and stepped out into the heat.

“Wow cool car!!” shouted the boy, a few steps behind his mother. “Its totally awesome!”

The owner of the cool car didn’t respond. She wasn’t used to dealing with eight year olds and would be lucky if she was still driving it by the end of the week.

“Can I look inside?” rushed Hunter.

“Um…I suppose” shrugged Veronica. 

So whilst Hunter excitedly checked out the interior of a Mercedes SLK Veronica stood nervously with Krista and her daughter. The daughter seemed quieter. She had hold of her mom’s hand and was eyeing Veronica suspiciously.

“Megan, say hi to Veronica.”

The girl turned beet red and muttered something to her feet. Whilst her brother was confident, outgoing and loud Megan was quiet and thoughtful.

“She’s shy” chirped Krista, ruffling the girls hair “come on lets go in. Hunter!! Get outta the car and stop messin’ it up. You’ll get ya stick fingers everywhere”

“Your car’s cool.” 

“Thanks.”

Veronica followed on as Krista led her brood towards then front door. The two kids swarmed around her and she could hear a dog barking from inside the house. They seemed a happy little family. Just like Veronica remembered her own back in Houston before things got so complicated.

With the door open an old Labrador dog stopped barking and chased on into the house. The dog briefly checked out Veronica before walking loyally at its owner’s side after she commanded “Oscar!” 

Inside the home looked like many other mid-priced suburban dwellings. The furniture was new and the kind you bought from any department store or home improvement outlet. There were pictures of the family around the hall and it had that “lived in” smell. Veronica checked out the pictures as she followed on into the hall. There was one of the family at Disneyland, one of Hunter playing at some high school little leaguer game, a huge picture of the dog and another of a younger, slimmer Krista on her wedding day.

“You sure look like ya need a beer” sighed Krista, reaching into the fridge and pulling out two bottles of Miller Lite and popping the tops. “I sure do anyway”

“Thanks.”

Krista took a long slug of the beer, settled herself down on one of the breakfast bar stools and watched as the two kids headed off into the adjoining living room. The dog settled down by her feet and Veronica sat opposite.

“So what’s up sweetie?”

“Ummmm…” Veronica couldn’t answer. Instead she took along swig of Miller Lite. It was fizzy, bubbly and cheap tasting. Normally she didn’t touch American beer. With her changing financial situation she figured it was something to get used to.

“I’m guessin’ with ya callin’ me from a truck stop there’s some stuff you wanna tell me about? Let’s start with where you went this afternoon.”

“I freaked out.”

Blondie nodded. Knowing what she knew about Veronica’s financial position that made sense. Working in a bank would be a like a day to day reminder. But seeing as it was against every procedure to know what she did Veronica was going to have to bring it out.

“Okay, why did ya freak out?”

Veronica’ s head spun. All her life she tried to appear as a big success story but now the whole performance was about to come crashing down. She was at crisis point. Looking down at the breakfast bar Veronica focused on the Miller Lite bottle and began. For better or worse she was going to risk it. There was nothing left to lose.

“Speaking as one branch manager to another what do you think of people with…ummm…debt issues?”

“Opportunity; I can sell &#8216;em all kinds of consolidation loans and stuff.”

“True. But what do you think of them? As people?”

Krista took another swig of Miller Lite.

“Nothin’ really. Just folks is all. Some are cool, others jerks”

“Okay” sighed Veronica, her eyes never leaving the beer bottle “I need you to sort me out a big loan”

“How much?”

“$100,000.”

“Ouch!”

“Yeah, big ouch”

Even Oscar the dog responded. He fixed Veronica with his big eyes and seemed to ask _“how did you get that much debt?”_

“I need you to do it on the quiet too.”

“That amount on a personal loan I have to pass to underwriters and I guess you’ve kinda been missin’ payments and stuff?”

“You’re the branch manager,” snapped Veronica. “You can sneak it through.”

“Sweetie,” whispered Krista. “I’ve got two kids, mortgages and stuff. Bank procedure says that amount goes to underwriters. I could lose my job if I got caught.”

“I don’t want people gossiping!”

Reaching across Krista took hold of the mobile debt mountain’s hand. Certainly discovering she had $100k of personal debt wasn’t going to do her career as a bank manager any good.

“I’ve got a friend in underwriting. She can put it through quietly for ya. It’s the best I can do.”

Veronica nodded. She needed the loan one way or the other.

“Thanks.”

After a brief silence Krista hauled her butt up and headed over to the fridge.

“We need more beer.”

Veronica didn’t protest. Beer seemed like a decent idea. Placing another two bottles on the bar Krista patted her belly.

“Wow, I’m fat.”

Taking her eyes away from the Miller Lite bottle for the first time Veronica checked out blondie’s paunch. It was big, solid and round. 

“Ya know I’ve got a personal trainer and stuff,” sighed blondie as she hauled herself back up on the stool. “She’s called Vickie and she’s awesome. She’s wears this really funky spiked wig but she’s totally bald”

“Wow! Amazing…”

“What? That she’s bald?”

Veronica laughed. Reaching across she patted blondie’s pizza, popcorn and beer stuffed belly. It felt warm and tightly packed, it’s contents sloshing under Veronica’s pressure.

“Nah, that you’ve got a personal trainer.”

Pushing the hand away Krista pouted,

“Hey cut it out. I’m gonna bail your ass out tomorrow so be nice. Besides, you try having two kids and your figure’s gonna go too.”

“I’d love the chance,” muttered Veronica.

“Kids are awesome! Best danged thing me and Clint ever did…hey that’s it!”

“What?”

“We need to sort ya a man. Every girl needs a man,” rushed Krista. “Instead of callin’ me and sittin’ out at a truck stop you can snuggle up to him. You gotta come to my barbecue on Saturday….all Clint’s work buddies are gonna be there.”

“What does he do?”

Krista winked.

“He’s a fireman…they all work out and they’re sooo hot. At work they all lift weights and stuff. Some of &#8216;em are single too. Lord knows why but they are…”

“Maybe they’re gay?”

Krista shrugged.

“Maybe. Wear somethin’ tight and sexy then ya can convert em. You got quite a figure sweetie”

“I suppose.”

“You wanna hook one of them firemen…”

The conversation was broken by the arrival of Megan into the kitchen. Making sure she had attention the girl said.

“Mommy can we watch Alvin and the Chipmunks on DVD?”

“We just watched it sweetie.”

“But this is the TV cartoon DVD and I wanna watch it again.”

Krista shrugged and looked over at Veronica. Another couple of hours of cartoon chipmunks wasn’t exactly exciting but she could enjoy lounging on the sofa. It might do Veronica some good too. With a wink Krista said.

“Part a the fun of havin’ kids. Megan honey go show Veronica where the TV is and I’ll fix us all a nice mug of hot chocolate with marsh mellows.”

Veronica didn’t argue. She followed the child out of the kitchen. Somehow it was soothing to be with such a nice, normal family. All the mounting financial pressures were outside in the Mercedes. As she reached the kitchen doorway Krista shouted.

“Veronica! Smile and have fun…we’ll sort ya loan tomorrow”

===============

Two hours Veronica had been sitting at a truck stop off I-75 sweating. She was now kickin back watching cartoon chipmunks with Krista and her daughter. Hunter was occupying himself with Action Man whilst the females drank hot chocolate. It was a unique and relaxing experience for Veronica. No stresses; just chilling out doing nothing without any pressure.

“Veronica do you like Alvin?” queried a wide eyed Megan.

“Ummm…yeah”

“Alvin’s awesome!” laughed Krista “ain’t he &#8216;ronica?”

That was the first time anybody had ever given Veronica Vincent a nickname.

“Yeah he’s pretty cool,” smiled Veronica with a wink to Krista. “Hey Krista! You gonna get us some more chocolate?”

“With marsh mellows!” yelled Megan.

“Whatever.”

Veronica watched as blondie hauled herself up from the sofa, tugging down on her t-shirt to hide a slice of bare, bulging belly. Casually sauntering across the living room there was a slight wobble to her fat, denim coated bubble butt. 

Beyond the bombastic curves there was also something else about Krista Harris. She just seemed so centred, so calm and happy with who she was. Like nothing in the world would deviate her from her course because she was just so right. 

_“Maybe I should tell her my other secret…”_

“Hey &#8216;ronica” chirped Megan “do ya know if real chipmunks can talk?”

“Ummm…maybe some can”

“Awesome!”

(Continued in post 14 of this thread)


----------



## Lardibutts (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## samster (Aug 12, 2008)

lol I thinking by the time I've finished this story there should be an "awesome" count!


----------



## TheOwl (Aug 12, 2008)

It has been 45 so far.

Anyway, I'm really enjoying this story, but Im not surprised as I have with all your others before. It seemed to take a couple of parts to get into the flow with writing an America based story, although I do not know if that was your writing, or my reading it expecting it to be about somewhere in Yorkshire rather than Texas.


----------



## Observer (Aug 21, 2008)

*Chapter 7*

He was a tall, aging man in a suit with time to kill and a wife hed long since grown tired of. For the past forty years Dwight Beresford had been a lawyer. The first twenty of those years hed worked in downtown Dallas. The second twenty hed worked from his small office in McKinney. Hed moved offices as McKinney had grown; eventually arriving at his smart little office in the strip mall. 

Aged sixty five Dwight had made more enough money to retire comfortably. Others of his class and generation had moved to Vegas, or Florida and filled their time playing golf. 

Not Dwight; he still worked as many hours as he could. He did indulge himself by only taking on the clients he found interesting, or attractive, so his caseload was light and half his time at work was spent playing online poker. One day he figured theyd wheel him out of the office on a stretcher but that was the only way he was leaving. Dwight Beresford was going to be a lawyer until the day he died.

Holding that thought Dwight squinted at the computer screen. His pocket aces had just connected to trips and he had a sucker on the button.

At least Im going to make some money today, he chuckled to himself. 

$150 later the door opened and two women stepped in and a powerful wave of feminine perfume filled the office. It contrasted and mixed with the usually dominant smell of coffee and tobacco. 

One of the women was familiar. The short, overly curvy blonde was Krista Harris who managed the Community Bank across the mall. She was beautiful, had great genes but too much food had turned her to fat; Dwight didnt approve. Over the years hed watched her fatten up and her butt get bigger and bigger. Now it jutted out like a big fat mound of jello. 

Nice lady but man shes gotten got fat, mused Dwight to himself, and shes only in her thirties. How big is she gonna get?

The fat assed blondes companion was less familiar but far more to Dwights taste, meaning she was slimmer. Taller, younger and slimmer she had a tight athletic build. Just the kind of lady Dwight looked forward to meeting. However boring the legal matter, he was taking her as a client.

Good morning ladies. 

Hi Mister Beresford, beamed Krista, showing off her second chin and chubby cheeks. Have you got a minute to see us?

Oh I think I can fit you into my schedule, chucked the elderly lawyer.

Awesome.

Dwight smiled at the overweight Barbie dolls tall, athletic companion and reached his hand out.

Hello miss, Im Dwight Beresford.

Veronica Vincent.

Good to meet you Miss Vincent.	

Dwight watched as the two women settled in their seats. It was a contrasting movement. With poise and grace Veronica settled her tight little booty down. Meanwhile for Krista it was a little more of a challenge. The office chairs were old style, with narrow seats and high wooden arm rests. Manoeuvring her American thighs and child bearing hips between them was quite a squeeze. Eventually she fitted in, smoothing her packed to bursting skirt with soft, manicured hands Krista began.

Mister Beresford

Call me Dwight.

Krista smiled.

I surely will Dwightummyeahwe wondered if you handle debt restructuring and write offs?

Absolutely! With the current economy its a growth area. Youre my third client this week.

Oh its not for me! rushed Krista, All my finances are in order. Its for Veronica here.

Next to blondie Veronica felt her face redden. She didnt like being the financial freak show she was and besides any discussion of her financial position was embarrassing. After all she was a bank manager about to go broke.

Im sortin her a consolidation loan. continued Krista, deliberately oblivious to Veronicas embarrassment. She knew where this had to go and playing coy with feelings wasnt going to get there. But the most I can get her is $75,000 and she needs $100,000

Dwight blinked; that was a big number. Turning to Veronica he asked,Whats your gross annual income?

$55,000, whispered Veronica.

You got a mortgage too?

Veronica nodded

And car payments

Its a Mercedes SLK, chipped in Krista.

Do you hold any assets such as stocks, bonds or whatever?

No.

I see.

Dwight ran his hands across his bald head. That was a heck of a debt to income ratio.

Bankruptcy might be your best option.

We talked about that, explained Krista, but you see, Veronicas a branch manager too and we cant hold a branch managers job if we go bankrupt.

I see.

No way can I afford to lose my job, rushed Veronica.

I can well believe that, sighed Dwight This is going to take some looking into. If youve got a free hour or so Ms Vincent we need to run through this

Veronica nodded.

I better head back to the bank, said Krista.

Sure; well be as quick as we can.

Krista headed back to the office via Starbucks. A venti mint mocha frappucinno in her hand she wiggled around the strip mall; glancing at her reflection in the store windows. Her skin was bronzed and glowing, her make-up perfect, her long blonde hair glistening but all around Krista knew she was fat. Her work suits were filled to popping point by her frappucinno grown girth. Seams along her skirt were packed to bursting, buttons on her blouse were ready to explode into space and her Spandex power panties were uncomfortably tight.

Maybe I should cut back a little? mused Krista to herself as she slurped the sweet Starbucks. But the maybe not? Maybe I could cut out the whipped? Oooo but I love the chocolate whipped so much

Krista where have you been?

That question knocked Krista out of her frappucinno fuelled daydream. It was the voice of her boss; regional manager Courtney Powers. It was a voice that carried a dose of fear for the blonde manager. Courtney had a reputation of being brutal and Krista had long since made a decision to keep in her good books.

UmmStarbucks

Courtney looked Kristas plump figure up and down. She wanted to ask if that was a good idea but then Krista was the top performing branch manager in her region. So offending her wasnt a good idea.

So I see. I want to talk to you about Veronica Vincent.

Surelets head into the branch.

I want to discuss this somewhere away from other staff members. I drove past a Saltgrass Steakhouse on my way in. Well go there.

Krista nodded. This sounded bad for Veronica.

Ummmokay. Ill follow you over,

Twenty minutes later as the two managers ate Caesar Salad, Courtney cut to business. The axe was about to fall on the neck of Veronica Vincent and she was about to pass the buck to Krista. Termination meetings were never fun and if she could avoid one Courtney was going to do so.

Weve reviewed the Veronica Vincent situation barked Courtney, flicking her hair over her shoulder and taking another bit of salad after her audit and going AWOL weve decided to terminate her.

Krista gulped. This was why she was only a branch manager. No way could she just make a decision like that.

Ummm.I think shes got potential

Courtney shrugged. The decisions made. Weve appointed David Strickland as interim manager. I want you to inform Veronica of the position this afternoon. She can meet with HR next week

Thanks muttered Krista.

Id do it myself but Ive got a very important meeting this afternoon that I just cant skip

Krista bit her lip and looked down at her salad. She wasnt really very brave but Veronica did have potential. Prickly and highly strung she was; but there was also a real intelligence behind that. 

I think your makin a mistake.

We dont pay you to think Krista, snapped Courtney. We pay you to follow policy and procedure.

That comment created and awkward pause.

Aint no need to be rude to me countered Krista I thought as top rated branch manager in your region my opinions would count some. Ive got the direct dial of the vice president and he says I can give him a call with my ideas whenever I want. Just last week I spoke to him and HE seemed to value what I think.

Leaning forward across the table Courtney snarled, Krista you dont want to fall out with me.

Matching her bosses move Krista leaned in, flashing that picture perfect smile, her augmented breast almost popping the buttons on her blouse.

Sweetie ya dont want to fall out with me neither. What with all the economic problems and stuff folks are losin their jobs Krista paused and smiled. Just remember how much money I make for the bank. What are your sales figures like sweetie?

That created the second awkward silence. Both women retained their sweet smiles but there was fire in their eyes. Which one would break first. 

Eventually Courtney said, So, what do you think?

Awesome! laughed Krista. I knew you valued my opinions really.

Dont push it.

Okay, what I think is this

---------------

Mid afternoon and Krista was sitting at her desk working through emails. Routine standard emails that needed a simple response; customers asking questions about accounts, stationary suppliers confirming deliveries and Hank Hill with another stream of questions. All of which couldnt stop Krista thinking about the meeting she had ahead. 

After confirming an order for Samsung ML3030 toner blondie paused to think. Desperately she wanted to get things right with Veronica. How this meeting went was important. Get it right and Veronica Vincent had something of a career; get it wrong and she was going under. 

Then there was a knock on the office door. In an instant the worried smile disappeared and was replaced by the usual bright smile. I gotta turn my frown upside down

Hi Veronica! chirped Krista, how did ya go on with Mister Beresford?

Hes gonna get back to me tomorrow.

Awesome! blondie paused as Veronica sat herself down I met with Courtney over lunch and weve got a totally amazing opportunity for ya.

Veronica gulped. Krista was nervously running her fingers round the family portrait on her desk. The usual perky smile was still there but now it looked forced. This could be bad.

Oh

Weummwell, more Courtney really, but we thought youd be amazing workin here at my branch. As ya know I get such amazing sales results and theres so much work to do we need another pair of hands and

But Im manager at Flower Mount, protested Veronica. Or am I?

Krista gulped, flicking her hair over her shoulder and bit her pink glossy lips. This was the awkward part.

Um

Im not any more am I? sighed Veronica.

Sorry sweetie but no. Senior management decided and I have to do what Im told. But I put in a good word for ya and I hope so much that youll come be part of my team. We all have loads of fun and with commission you can make what you made as a manager anyway.

Crap, sighed Veronica. 

I hope ya see this as an opportunity. 

How is this an opportunity? snapped Veronica in return. I just lost my job as a manager! My careers screwed and Im gonna be stuck working for you.

Krista smiled soothingly. It was the smile she used with her kids when something needed explaining; the soft, motherly smile. Taking hold of Veronicas arm blondie continued.

It aint the career dead end ya think it is. Im ambitious; I want to be regional manager one day. With my amazing results I figure its only a matter of time. So youll be next in line.

Do I have a choice?

Krista didnt answer that. In difficult times with small regional banks folding there were precious few opportunities. There was also an upside. No longer management, she could go for the bankruptcy option. Her ego couldnt quite let her say shed take it, but Veronica simply nodded.

Take the rest of the week off, soothed Krista. Ya need a break to get things sorted. But ya gotta make it to my barbecue on Sunday

Fine.

---------------

Late that evening Krista padded across the kitchen and into the living room. The TV was on loud, ESPN blasting out as her husband sprawled across the sofa. He was a big man. His feet hung off the end of the sofa, his wide shoulders overhanging and his buffed up muscles fought for real estate inside his t-shirt.

What ya watchin?

Rangers.

You got room for me?

Always.

Pooching her rear out Krista dropped down onto the sofa. Clint wrapped his arms round her and waited for the rant to start. Hed been with his Krista over ten years and loved her more and more every day. The first night together had been casual sex. He was a linebacker at North Texas and she was a hot cheerleader. Krista had a reputation of working round the team and he was just next. A situation Clint hadnt complained about. He was never one to throw a hot blonde cheerleader out of bed.

Thing was theyd never been apart since.

Courtney was a total bitch with me today! She talks to me like Im nobodyI mean Im like the top scoring branch manager and

Krista babe, do you know how many times you told me that tonight?

You think I should complain to HR about her?

Clint rolled his eyes and squeezed her shoulders. Just forget it babe, she gave you some knocks on the field but you won in the end game. 

Krista didnt answer that. It made sense. After a long, tense day the chubby dynamo knew what she needed to calm her down. Gently she ground her juicy butt into her husbands crotch as he watched the Rangers. With a smile she felt him get harder. In a battle between her charms and baseball Krista was confident. Clint was more a football fan. 

Okay, grunted Clint, with a smile. You want me to screw ya right here or are we goin upstairs?

Bedrooms best, purred Krista. Kids might come down.

Works for me.


----------



## Observer (Oct 2, 2008)

*Chapter 8*

Sunday morning and Oscar the dog was curious. The household had a new member and he wanted to check her out. So he waited until Krista, Clint and the two kids headed for church before walking upstairs and into the second bedroom. Getting in was easy; pushing the partially open door with his nose the Labrador was quickly into the room.

Lying in the double bed the new arrival was snoring lightly. He sniffed around her clothes; they had a more musky perfume smell than he was used to  Krista was more sugary than musky. On the bedside table he checked out the make-up and beauty creams the new arrival carried. Careful not to touch he moved on  he knew from past experience with Krista never to touch those.

Then his big eyes rested on something strange on the bedside table. It looked like hair. Oscar had never seen something like that on a bedside table. So he did what any good dog would dog. Got onto his hind legs, grabbed out and took a bite. 

Then he trotted out of the door and into the hallway. 


Meanwhile Clint Harris stood in the morning sunshine outside McKinneys First Church of Christ. Service was over and they were stood with Kristas parents  Jeremy and Barbara  and the two kids. His wife and mother in law were in deep conversation about something; Clint was happily out of it. Instead he just smiled as he checked mother and daughter out. Their mannerisms mirrored each other perfectly.

Their figures, however, were almost opposite. They had the same genetic bone structure and the same high maintenance blonde bombshell look. But whilst the sixty year old Barbara remained slender her daughter outweighed her considerably. Even in a conservative church suit Kristas bombastic curves were pushing the seams to the limit. It was a look which Clint had learned to love as his wife developed it over the years.

His daydream was broken as Barbara looked his way.

Krista tells me youve got a guest in the house?

Ummyeah some girl who works for Krista

Barbara raised a perfectly pencilled eyebrow.

Are you sure you should be housing employees?

Veronicas only stayin for a week explained Krista she lost her house and were just helpin her out till she moves into her new apartment

Does she have somewhere to go?

Yeah momshes just here for a week

I hope shes not taking advantage

Of course not! Shes payin a weeks rent and Clint likes her. Dont ya Clint?

Shes got an appeal

Barbara and Krista exchanged glances. Both knew that was a married mans way of saying she was hot. Changing the conversation Krista smiled guiltily and said:

Hey mom! Did ya bring me some of your chocolate chip cookies again?

Of course I didthere in the car

Awesome!

Clint returned to daydream land as he followed his wife on her power wiggle towards her parents car. It was surprising how quick his wife could move with cookies at the end of the trek. He watched the material of her skirt struggle around her disproportionately sized derriere. The skirt was absolutely skin tight round her butt  everything she wore was. As shed gained weight her butt had been most affected.

Most of her formal skirts and pants had to be adjusted to accommodate her ass to waist ratio. Getting jeans to fit was a constant, and expensive, battle. But Clint loved the skin tight effect.

Babys got back! chuckled Clint to himself.


In a strange bed, in a strange bedroom Veronica woke up slowly. Shed heard the Harris family leaving early but had chosen to go back to sleep. A lot had changed in the past two days and Veronica wanted to sleep it off. Shed lost her house and declared bankruptcy. Her father had driven up from Houston and sorted her new apartment and bought her a car. It wasnt a Mercedes but in the circumstances Veronica was grateful for anything.

Part of her was humiliated that her rich father was bailing her out but above all else she was relieved. He seemed happy to help and provide a financial safety net. It would be a week before her new apartment was ready so she was staying over at the Harris residence. A wacky combination of Krista, her two kids, husband and dog was quite something for a girl used to living alone. But she was grateful for the roof over her head.

Opening her eyes she glanced round the room making a quick inventory. Her possessions, or at least the ones the bank hadnt reclaimed, were stacked in boxes around the room. Her clothes were strewn across the floor and her wig was

Veronicas eyes popped wide open.

What?!

The bedside table was empty. Specifically she remembered putting it there the night before  it was next to the bed and she could slip it one quick if somebody unexeptadly entered the room.

In a shot Veronica rose from the bed and looked frantically round the room. No sign of it anywhere. 

Oh shit

All sorts of scenarios ran through her head. One of the kids might have sneaked in and stolen it. In a bitchy rage Krista might have decided to steal her hair. Or the dog

Oh my the dog!

Veronica noted the door was slightly ajar. She padded across the room and stood by the door. She listened for sounds; the house was silent. Gulping the bald headed Veronica opened the door and stepped out into the landing. And there she saw it.

Sat there in the middle of the landing was Oscar the dog. In his mouth was a chewed, ripped and ruined hair piece. 

Give that here! snarled Veronica.

Moving surprisingly quick for an old Labrador Oscar bounded for the stairs, rushing down two steps at a time, skidding on the wooden landing floor and heading for the kitchen. Veronica followed in hot pursuit, almost falling down the stairs and racing into the kitchen.

There the standoff began. Oscar stopped the other side of the breakfast bar and watched his chaser. It was all a game to him and he was having fun. Veronica tried to chase round but the dog moved just as fast. Both Veronica and Oscar were panting now, breathless and waiting for the others next move. 

For a good thirty seconds neither moved. It was a good old fashioned Texas duel. 

Give me it back, please wailed Veronica.

Oscar ignored her. 

Then Veronica lunged forward across the breakfast bar; managing to grab hold of the tip of her wig. She tugged hard, almost pulling it from the dogs mouth. Oscars paws scrapped across the kitchen floor as he pulled back  the wet, slimy wig slowly slipping from Veronicas hands. Like a cork out of a bottle Oscar was suddenly free. Shooting backwards the dog slammed into the kitchen table. 

Moments later there was a loud clatter as the cold meat and snacks prepared for the afternoons barbecue crashed to the floor. Plates smashed and cold meats scatted across the floor.

Oh noooooooo. 

Veronica stood silently as the dog dropped her wig in what looked to be a bowl of country gravey and then took a bite of ham.

Then the front door opened.


I hope ronicas up chirped Krista as she wiggled through the hallway, her heels clicking on the wood floor cos we need to head out to Albertsons and get some chips and stuff

Im sure she will be responded Clint nobody can stay in bed that long

Shes had a tough few days remember

Stepping into the kitchen Krista froze. Shattered plates and food were scattered across the floor. The dog was eating ham and Veronica Vincent was stood in her t-shirt. It was a scene of total destruction. All day Saturday Krista had prepared for her party and now was ruined. Her blonde head spun as tears welled and she fought for words.

Holly shit! gasped Clint as he stepped in behind what happened?

Another step behind Hunter and Megan stepping into the kitchen. They too gasped.

Wow! ronica aint got no hair!

Shes bald like daddy! giggled Megan.

That caught Kristas attention. Managing to tear her eyes away from her destroyed party preparations she focused on Veronica. Her jaw dropped wide open. Moments later the tuppaware box of cookie she was holding dropped to the floor. The top popping open the cookies scattered across the floor. Oscar finished with the ham and took a bite.

Reacting on impulse Krista reached down after her favourite sweet treats. In a skirt that barely contained her plump curves it was a motion accompanied by a loud ripping noise. The tortured seams just couldnt stand the strain.

Shit I burst my skirt! snapped Krista, straightening up and running a finger down the small rip. She could feel her packed to bursting power panties exposed. Her two kids were giggling. Krista fought to keep her composure.

Oh myyyyyyyyyy.

For a moment of stunned silence everybody worked out what to do. Veronica stood like a deer caught in headlights. She couldnt believe she was stood in the kitchen without her wig for all to see. Her secret was out. Krista fought back tears and tried to pull the seams together as she felt her fat bubble butt pushing out and widening the rip.

As it was Clint reacted first. Pointing to the dog he shouted.

Oscar! Outside now striding across the kitchen he opened the sliding door, kicked the dog out and motioned for the two kids to follow. They both walked past; wide eyed as they checked out the house guests bald head. 

That left Krista and Veronica.

You okay Krista? whispered Veronica. 

The response to that question was instant. Blondie burst into a flood of tears. Acting with the interests of another in her mind for the first time in her life Veronica stepped round the debris and hugged Krista. 

I must have done somethin real bad last week sobbed Krista cos spent all day yesterday getting ready and

Actually it was Oscar and I soothed Veronica.

Looking up Krista forced a smile. Quite what Veronica and Oscar had got up to was beyond her. 

You aint got no hair 

Yeah, thats what your dog got hold of

Oh

Stood together Veronica joined Krista in her sobbing. After the chaos of the last few days, being caught with no wig and the devestation to the kitchen it felt good to let all out. Strangely it also felt good that somebody else knew about her hair. Nobody had laughed, nobody had thrown her out of the house and nobody called her a freak. In fact Krista seemed far more concerned about her ruined party food and burst skirt.

With a sigh Krista finally said.

You gonna help me clear this up?

Sure but

Krista nodded before the sentence was finished.

I need to get changed and we need to sort you some new hair. Ever fancy being a blonde?

Umm.

Good cos thats all Ive got

So youve got a w-w-w-ig?

Sure, I wear em sometimes for parties and stuff

Thank God

Hes always watchin over us 

Replied Krista, glancing down at the mess across the kitchen floor she added 

I just wish Hed been watchin closer when you and Oscar got to wrecking my kitchen

Veronica blinked. Maybe Krista had just taken that comment a little too literally. But then she was learning to accept the chubby blonde dynamo was full of surprises; kooky as hell and with a heart of gold. 

Gee Krista do you really believe all that God crap?

Of course and get to callin it crap in my house countered blondie its all part of a plan. Just think about it ronicaOscar stole ya hair and wrecked my buffet for a reason

Yeah snapped Veronica its almost like some God like figure decided to screw with me so you could all gawk at my head and fit me with one of your wacky blonde wigs

Noooo sweetie, dont be so cynical. It was so that we could have this conversation and discover a little more about each other. I reckon were gonna be friends for life now

Whatever

Krista stepped away, kicked her heels off and tried to pull the seams back together again. With a wry smile Veronica couldnt resist saying.

So do you take that as a sign Hes telling you to cut back on the frappuccinos?

Oh Ive had loads of signs about that giggled Krista but every ones gotta have a bit of devil in em


Stepping into the master bedroom Krista couldnt take her eyes off Veronica Vincents head. It really was bald as a cue ball  shed watched a documentary about women who are completely bald once so had an idea what it was but it was the first time shed seen a completely bald woman. Back in her queen bitch days Krista could have let rip with all kinds of comments. She could make Veronicas life hell. 

However, Kristas rule was that as soon as that kind of thought appeared in her head she said the exact opposite. It was a character trait Krista puzzled over sometimes; a natural queen bee who just wanted to be loved.

Im gonna get changed into something that actually fits me and then well chose you a new hairstyle

Veronica blinked. Shed expected some kind of catty remark but none was forthcoming. Krista was actually blushing as she headed over to the closet; trying to cover up her burst skirt. It was a strange experience for Veronica; for the first time she was going to be close another woman getting changed. Through high school and college shed avoided changing rooms like the plague. 

Stepping into the walk in closet, Krista wriggled out of her burst skirt, revealing a packed to bursting girdle. She reached over for a far less form fitting summer dress.

Its time for some girl talk said Krista as she stepped into the red dress Now what we

The comment was cut short as the bedroom door opened and a Megan stepped in.

Can I come in?

Nobody really had chance to answer that. Megan had already stepped into the bedroom. Instinctively Veronica snapped.

No!! Get out!!

I just wanted to say how beautiful you are ronica whispered the girl before bursting into tears. 

Since watching Alvin and the Chipmunks young Megan had started to idolise Veronica Vincent like only a young child can. It hurt having her role model shout like that.

Veronica just sat there stunned. All she was thinking about was her own situation and had just made a six year old kid cry. I totally suck

Rushing out of the closet, safely in her summer dress, Krista shot Veronica an irritated look. Hugging her daughter she soothed.

course you can come in Megan sweetie glancing at Veronica she whispered Megans done nothin but talk about you all week so stop thinkin about yourself for like half a minute and say sorry

Veronica gulped.

Sorry Megan

That satisfied the girl to a degree. The crying stopped before she fixed Veronica in her eyes, smiled and then turned on her heels. Moments later she ran out of the bedroom and into the landing.

Why did she run away?

Krista shrugged before sitting down on the bed.

She just does that. Megans real shy so DONT snap at her again like that. It just makes her lose what little confidence she has

Shes a really cute kid counted Veronica cant see how she could have a confidence issue. I though that was for fat kids or freaks

Krista didnt answer that. She couldnt. Her daughter went through things Veronica couldnt understand. The same things that had happened to Krista back at elementary school. It wasnt just the ugly kids that got picked on at school. Krista had coped by being meaner than her tormentors but that didnt seem to be in her daughters character.

Burying her head in her hands the tears rolled. Almost every week she had to meet with the elementary school teacher to discuss some kind of bullying. Whilst Megan was a cute kid she was also quiet and shy. A scenario it seemed plenty less fortunate kids were happy to take advantage of.

Horrified Veronica watched as the usually chirpy and bubbly Krista cried like a baby. It was funny, thought Veronica to herself, under that ultra confident exterior the blonde dynamo was just like her; emotional and scared. 

Whilst Im sat her scared to death about my ???? shes worrying about her daughter and couldnt care less about my head

That was quite a discovery for Veronica; the worlds bigger than me.

Sorry Krista. Megans a great kid and I just assumed

She gets bulled at school sniffed Krista when she gets older shell be fine but I just wish the others kids would leave her alone now and I just dont know what to say

Smiling ruefully Veronica said.

Trust me I got bullied through school

Why?

Veronica didnt answer that verbally  instead she just patted her bald head. Krista nodded. Back in the day shed have been dishing out the pain. Something she felt incredibly guilty about as she got older. She was quite desperate for her daughter not to follow that path.

Can you talk to her? whispered Krista about your experience and how you coped. Cos Ive clean run out of things to say

You really want me to tell your kid how kick ass?

For a moment Krista was silent before looking across at Veronica. Wiping the tears from her eyes she said with purpose.

Fuck yeah! Next week I wanna be hauled in to see that teacher cos all them other kids moms are worried cos shes kickin their butt

FineIll go talk to her

Rising from the bed Veronica strode towards the door.

Hey ronica! shouted Krista you want me to sort some hair for ya first?

NopeI think thisll add to the message

Awesome!


The barbecue itself began mid afternoon and ran along into the evening. The food disaster was solved by calling in a very large order from Dominos. Nobody complained and the pizza was eaten rapidly alongside the barbecue. Nobody complained about a lack of salad.

Veronica received compliment after compliment on her new look. Wearing a slinky summer dress and her pretty head crowned with Kristas most wacky wig she was a hit. Women asked who her stylist was whilst men found every excuse possible to talk with her. Many of them were hunky, good looking firemen so Veronica didnt complain.

Krista herself was in fine form. Playing the hostess she buzzed around the party like queen bee. Making sure everybody had more than enough to eat and drink. What nobody but her husband noticed was that, in reality, her eyes were only focused on one thing.

Towards the end of the evening, as guest the guests had left and only the family and Veronica remained, Clint wrapped his arms round Krista and drawled.

Hey that bald headed friend of yours turned out to be pretty cool he took a long slug of his fourteenth beer of the day thought she was just some hot bitch withattitude at first but she sure is good with the kids

Krista looked across the yard and nodded. 

Megan hasnt smiled that much since she started school

Yep

Its not like I havent tried!

Clint pulled her in closer, planting a kiss on her lips.

Hey sometimes kids need the message from somebody else

I suppose

Standing together both Krista and Clint surveyed the remainder of the party. To both it was a source of constant amazement that theyd both managed to grow up into two respectable adults.

Did you ever think wed have kids, get this big house with a pool and stuff mused Krista, finishing off her own can cos I never did

Helll noI was just plannin on getting laid

Me too

Dang that was a good night

You shook me all night long giggled Krista.

Reaching over Clint planted a long slow kiss on his ladys lips. Krista responded; their tongues locking together. Stood in the middle of their back yard, next to their pool Krista and Clint Harris made out like they were back at college.

It was a perfect moment that with a hyperactive family was never going to last long.

Megan nooooooooooooooo!

Moments later there was a loud splash as Hunter fell head first into the pool. The splash was accompanied by barking  moments later Oscar the dog followed on into the pool.

Released from her husband grip Krista blinked.

Did she just push him in?

I think so

Awesome!

Then it was Kristas turn to squeal. Clint hauled her up into his arms, took a breath and jumped in too. Submerged in the cold water for a moment Kristas head reappeared. Her hair was ruined, her make-up running and her clothes soaked  but at that moment it really didnt matter. Turning to her daughter stood at the poolside she shouted.

Megan honey jump in

Not needed a second invite Megan took advantage of the opportunity to break every household rule and jumped in next to her mom.

Did you push Hunter in?

Yeah giggled Megan.

Thats naughty but I bet he deserved it! looking across the pool Krista shouted hey Hunter! Ya little sister kicked your ass!

In an instant that created a full blown water fight. Mother and daughter vs father and son. It wasnt an even contest. With water raining down from either side Krista shouted for reinforcements.

Hey ronica get your scrawny ass in here cos we need girl power!

But what about

Just take the damn wig off and jump in!

Veronica didnt question the instruction. Pulling the wig off she placed it on the decking, out of the possible reach of the dog, and jumped in and joined a big ol Harris family water fight. Eventually a retreating, spluttering Clint and Hunter made their way out of the pool to escape the constant barrage. 

Victorious the three females hugged.

You were awesome Auntie ronica shouted Megan.

Yeah you were awesome ronica planting a kiss on Veronicas cheek Krista whispered and thank you so much sweetie

And that was a life changing moment for Veronica Vincent. From that moment on things would never be the same again.

*Epilogue*

Two months later and Veronica Vincent sat alone in the break room. She picked the Diet Coke can up from the vending machine, popped the top and settled herself down in one of the chairs. Taking a long swig of the fizzy drink Veronica thought for a moment. Not about anything serious; just pleasant concerns.

It was Wednesday and she had most of the week planned. That evening she was due to baby sit Kristas two kids. Thursday she was being taken on a date by a guy shed met at the gym. Friday she was flying down to Houston to spend the weekend with her parents. It was a busy schedule that Veronica was going to enjoy.

Deciding to indulge herself for a moment Veronica glanced across at the break room mirror; she looked stunning. Her current style was jet black, shortly cropped and extravagant. Combined with her slender figure Veronica still turned heads wherever she went.


----------

